# Voglia di suicidio?



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Più che altro...ho una peersona di troppo sul groppone ed una delle due deve cadere dalla torre e farsi un sacco di male, decisamente vorrei poter tornare indietro nel tempo e dire a me stesso...cosa fare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.




Daniele....basta!!!! devi andare avanti con la tua vita, devi VIVERE!!! Basta con questo odio, questo rancore, questo desiderio di vendetta!!! Quanti anni sono passati? vai avanti, move on, VIVI!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro...ho una peersona di troppo sul groppone ed una delle due deve cadere dalla torre e farsi un sacco di male, decisamente vorrei poter tornare indietro nel tempo e dire a me stesso...cosa fare.


parli della tua ex che ti ha tradito? la seconda? se è così...... io non so proprio più che cosa dirti


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Quintina, non cce la faccio a vivere, non ce la faccio proprio. Ho subito troppo, ho subito una goccia di troppo ed ora sono così, per questo devo fare qualcosa, per me, per quello che sono, per quello che sarò. Non mi da piacere il fatto di essere chiamato ingegnere nel mio posto di lavoro, visto che siamo solo 3 ingegneri in tutto nel mio settore della divisione, non mi sento nulla di più di Daniele, ho bisogno di sfide  nuove e più pesanti, molto più pesanti che essere considerato quello che sono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho voglia che l'assassino di mio padre cessi la sua esistenza, ho voglia di prendermi gioco di loui e di tutti i suoi famigliari, ho voglia di fare in modo che lui e i suoi figli e i suoi nipoti paghino per quello che ho subito per la morte di mio padre, ho voglia di vederlo in galera e tenere in mano mia tutti i possedimenti di quella famiglia...per poterli buttare fuori di casa a calcioni nel culo. Ho voglia di rimettere le cose al loro posto e fare in modo che quelle persone non possano più nuocere al mondo.



e come puoi fare?

non è certo con il suicidio che risolverai queste ingiustizie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, non cce la faccio a vivere, non ce la faccio proprio. Ho subito troppo, ho subito una goccia di troppo ed ora sono così, per questo devo fare qualcosa, per me, per quello che sono, per quello che sarò. Non mi da piacere il fatto di essere chiamato ingegnere nel mio posto di lavoro, visto che siamo solo 3 ingegneri in tutto nel mio settore della divisione, non mi sento nulla di più di Daniele, ho bisogno di sfide  nuove e più pesanti, molto più pesanti che essere considerato quello che sono.


cosa vorresti essere considerato?


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


Se fai una cosa del genere la fai pagare solo ed esclusivamente a te stesso.

E se quelle persono sono state così bastarde, ha senso rovinarsi la vita dietro ad esse?

questo odio fà male solo a te e a chi ti vuole bene, veramente vuoi che ciò che ti hanno fatto distrugga per sempre la tua vita?

cerca di pensare a ciò che hai di bello, la tua ragazza, il tuo lavoro, e visto che le altre volte te l'hanno rovinato gli altri, non permettere a te stesso di fare la stessa cosa.

Trasforma questo odio in amore per chi se lo merita e per te stesso.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non mi importaa della considerazione degli altri, ma solo della mia, virrei considerarmi quello che un tempo ero...ma quello che ho vissuto mi nega questa possibilità  con una evidenza incredibile. Avrei voluto che mi si chiedesse scusa per non farmi sentire quel deficiente che mi sento perchè ci ho visto male, per l'ennesima volta. Vorrei non essere considerato la "persona migliore" che si poteva incontrare, modificando incontrare con inculare probabilmente, perchè sono le inculate che mi arrivano solitamente da chi pensa di me queste belle cose. 
Semplice, voglio la mia considerazione, che non c'è!


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele vedi di non fare cazzate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lasciati alle spalle il dolore e viviti la TUA vita!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi importaa della considerazione degli altri, ma solo della mia, virrei considerarmi quello che un tempo ero...ma quello che ho vissuto mi nega questa possibilità  con una evidenza incredibile. Avrei voluto che mi si chiedesse scusa per non farmi sentire quel deficiente che mi sento perchè ci ho visto male, per l'ennesima volta. Vorrei non essere considerato la "persona migliore" che si poteva incontrare, modificando incontrare con inculare probabilmente, perchè sono le inculate che mi arrivano solitamente da chi pensa di me queste belle cose.
> Semplice, voglio la mia considerazione, che non c'è!



ma tu qui ti stai riferendo alla tua ex, riconosco alcuni riferimenti

allora non è solo l'omicidio di tuo padre che ti fa stare così male...



Daniele: sono passati anni, devi trovare un modo per voltare pagina e vivere serenamente il presente senza fartelo rovinare dal passato


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele vedi di non fare cazzate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lasciati alle spalle il dolore e viviti la TUA vita!


Fidati, è una vita che non mi interessa di vivere finchè avrò di me questo concetto. E' una vita idiota, stupida ed alquanto incapace di darmi quello che mi serve per essere davvvero felice, ho 22 anni di merda dietro da recuperare e questa vita non mi consentirà di recuperare nulla, non sono una formichina, cavoli!


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele....basta!!!! devi andare avanti con la tua vita, devi VIVERE!!! Basta con questo odio, questo rancore, questo desiderio di vendetta!!! Quanti anni sono passati? vai avanti, move on, VIVI!!!


Io lo capisco. Sto attraversando il momento peggiore della mia vita, in tutto.
Ne avevo affrontato un'altro terribile. Pensavo che più brutto non poteva accadere. Invece sì.
Ora cosa devo pensare? Che peggio non si può stare? No, sinceramente no. Accadrà, accadra di nuovo.
Provo tanta rabbia ma anche tanta amarezza.
Eppure ho fatto, ho sempre cercato di rinascere.
Sì certo, c'era un periodo di grande sconforto, ma pian piano mi riprendevo.
Questa volta mi sento spezzato.
Che fare? Ottimismo non c'è: ho perso un lavoro, ho 36 anni. Daniele almeno lo ha. Io no so nemmeno se percepirò una pensione. 
Che fare? Non ho grandi possibilità economiche (per dirla, non mi posso permettere di cambiare la mia vecchia auto, manco che manco fare un affitto e la casa penso che non me la comprerò mai).
Eppure cerco, non c'è nulla. Vogliono i ventenni...
E mi sono sentito dire da lei che piango fame, che i soldi li ho, visto che mi compro i giochini elettronici (uno ogni tanto, in download in sconto a meno di 10euro...).
Ora ho questo impegno di collaborazione con un collega: 300 euro al mese... non per lui, è che di più non può...
A volte ci penso anche io.
La famiglia? La mia è disastrata. Ho un padre che è un farabutto, mia madre lo vorrebbe piantare, e lui la minaccia di morte... mia madre in casa vive sola, mio padre è un asociale di primo livello. Nemmeno mia sorella, sposata con 3 figli gli rivolge la parola. Al suo matrimonio non ha uscito una lira...
Gli amici? Beh, forse molti di voi sono fortunati... io sono stato sempre circondato da persone avide di avere e mai di dare.
Ho messo sempre a disposizione le mie risorse: la mia macchina, la mia disponibilità. Chi mi chiamava perchè stava male e voleva passare la notte a confidarsi e avere una pacca sulla spalla...
Il mio errore qual è stato? Per 3 anni con quella ragazza ho dovuto ridurre le uscite con gli "amici". Non per cattiveria o egoismo: la mia ragazza abitava a 100km da casa: avevo scelto lei. Sono stato punito? Perchè? Chi si sposa fa una scelta, non penso che debba venire escluso solo perchè preferisce una compagna. Daltronde, tra gli "amici", loro quando dovevano scegliere non si sono fatti scrupoli, tanto a loro andava bene.
Siccome a me mai va bene, poi li richiami... e sembra che non ti conoscano più... io di certo non chiamo più le schifezze.
Se poi uno che si derfinisce il tuo più caro amico (e al telefono: ehi, amicone), ti chiamava solo quando non aveva un cazzo da fare, io lo chiamavo ed era sempre occupato, sparisce per 5-6 anni, poi ti richiama (sempre amicone) perchè si sposa (e deve incassare soldini, visto che sono suo amico del cuore magari ci scappano pure 2000 euro di regalo...), e perchè mi chiede il favore di portargli dei documenti per un concorso, che lui non può perchè deve lavorare... Già, gente che piange fame, poi si sposa e magicamente si compra una casa...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Quintina, io vorrei che quella ragazza non fosse mai nata, o che fosse morta a 14 anni, mai incontrata e mai pianta, se ero davvero la migliore persona che poteva incontrare...la mia vita aveva più valore della sua. Adesso sono vivo e sporco e questo mi fa male, questo male mi fa pensare che ho troppe cose nel mio passato da dover chiudere, che non possono più rimanere lì a riposare, è tempo per qualche cambiamento.


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


Non puoi. Semplicemente non c'è nulla che tu possa fare per 'dare paga' a chi è stato causa del tuo dolore. Nulla che per te sarebbe sufficiente, in ogni caso.
Devi aver provato un dolore atroce.. Ma quello che non capisci, secondo me, è che da quando è successo, la causa del tuo male sei tu.
Ti stai facendo del male, perché non vuoi andare oltre. Credo che tu possa, ma non voglia.. 
Non ti conosco, e quindi scusami se sbaglio, tuttavia dalla forza dei tuoi interventi sembri una persona decisa, con tempra.. nonostante tutto. E invece l'impressione che dai è quella di cullarti nel tuo dolore, vomitando astio e avvelenandoti. Tutto inutile. 
Non sto dicendo che sia facile, ma dovresti concederti un'altra chance per vivere la tua vita.


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, io vorrei che quella ragazza non fosse mai nata, o che fosse morta a 14 anni, mai incontrata e mai pianta, se ero davvero la migliore persona che poteva incontrare...la mia vita aveva più valore della sua. Adesso sono vivo e sporco e questo mi fa male, questo male mi fa pensare che ho troppe cose nel mio passato da dover chiudere, che non possono più rimanere lì a riposare, è tempo per qualche cambiamento.


Daniele, non so la tua situazione attuale (ormai conta quella). SE hai una compagna che ti ha scelto e non finge, se hai un lavoro... beh, credimi puoi pensare di rinascere...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Ho già superato quel dolore, è stato inutile e non rifaccio lo stesso errore due volte, adesso la strada deve essere totalmente diversa, non posso pensare che il termpo guarirà le ferite, non lo ha fatto in 20 anni, non lo farà per i prossimi 20, quindi devo pensare al futuro, se ne ho. 
Io agisco e non rifaccio mai il medesimo errore, questa è una mia regola di vita  ed è per questo che non riesco ad andare oltre...perchè fu un errore. L'unica cosa da fare è prendere il toro per le corna, quello che ho sempre fatto con successo, ma non so come farlo, cosa fare e dove.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, io vorrei che quella ragazza non fosse mai nata, o che fosse morta a 14 anni, mai incontrata e mai pianta, se ero davvero la migliore persona che poteva incontrare...la mia vita aveva più valore della sua. Adesso sono vivo e sporco e questo mi fa male, questo male mi fa pensare che ho troppe cose nel mio passato da dover chiudere, che non possono più rimanere lì a riposare, è tempo per qualche cambiamento.



Dani: anch'io ho desiderato per moltissimo tempo di non avere mai incontrato il mio primo marito oppure che lui morisse...... però ora l'ho superata, sinceramente non me ne frega più un cazzo,... o quasi..... perlomeno non me ne faccio una malattia e non mi faccio rovinare la MIA vita presente dal suo ricordo


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, è una vita che non mi interessa di vivere finchè avrò di me questo concetto. E' una vita idiota, stupida ed alquanto incapace di darmi quello che mi serve per essere davvvero felice, ho 22 anni di merda dietro da recuperare e questa vita non mi consentirà di recuperare nulla, non sono una formichina, cavoli!


Daniele per nessun motivo al mondo vale la pena buttare via la vita


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non puoi. Semplicemente non c'è nulla che tu possa fare per 'dare paga' a chi è stato causa del tuo dolore. Nulla che per te sarebbe sufficiente, in ogni caso.
> Devi aver provato un dolore atroce.. Ma quello che non capisci, secondo me, è che da quando è successo, la causa del tuo male sei tu.
> Ti stai facendo del male, perché non vuoi andare oltre. Credo che tu possa, ma non voglia..
> Non ti conosco, e quindi scusami se sbaglio, tuttavia dalla forza dei tuoi interventi sembri una persona decisa, con tempra.. nonostante tutto. E invece l'impressione che dai è quella di cullarti nel tuo dolore, vomitando astio e avvelenandoti. Tutto inutile.
> Non sto dicendo che sia facile, ma dovresti concederti un'altra chance per vivere la tua vita.



quoto tutto.
il male che ti stai facendo è superiore a quello che ti hanno fatto. hai incontrato delle merde, che non meritavano i tuoi sentimenti, ma l'unico modo che hai per fargliela davvero pagare è essere FELICE.
mostra loro le tue spalle erette, la tua camminata sicura, il tuo sorriso e il tuo carattere; non ti hanno piegato, ti hanno schiaffeggiato nascondendosi vigliaccamente perchè non avevano altro modo per farlo.
non cedere, non dar loro questa soddisfazione. 
chi cazzo sono queste persone che hanno così potere su di te? gente che non vale niente e sulla quale devi volare alto, altissimo.


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2011)

Forse credevi di essere andato oltre... ma poi non era effettivamente così, se poi tutto ti è tornato addosso.. 
(scusami, ma non conosco la tua storia, e quindi facile che spari cavolate ^o^")..
Credo che il tempo non serva a niente, se uno non lavora su sè stesso... È come coprire una ferita viva, ma non farla guarire.. quando capita qualcosa che ti toglie il cerotto a volte scopri la cancrena..


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> il male che ti stai facendo è superiore a quello che ti hanno fatto. hai incontrato delle merde, che non meritavano i tuoi sentimenti, ma l'unico modo che hai per fargliela davvero pagare è essere FELICE.
> mostra loro le tue spalle erette, la tua camminata sicura, il tuo sorriso e il tuo carattere; non ti hanno piegato, ti hanno schiaffeggiato nascondendosi vigliaccamente perchè non avevano altro modo per farlo.
> non cedere, non dar loro questa soddisfazione.
> chi cazzo sono queste persone che hanno così potere su di te? gente che non vale niente e sulla quale devi volare alto, altissimo.


D'accordissimo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non so... 
Secondo me quando si pensa al suicidio si raggiunge l'apice del livello di inadeguatezza. Cioè... Perché non uccidi tutte le persone che ti hanno fatto del male?

Non avrebbe più senso?
Magari poi passeresti il resto della vita in prigione, e allora?
Tanto della tua vita non ti importa giusto? E allora perché non togli a chi ti ha fatto del male il bene più prezioso, la vita?

Perché tu sei una brava persona.
Hai dei valori.

Posso solo consigliarti di parlare con qualcuno, non per forza uno psicologo, non so un prete un barista..
Meglio ancora prenditi un cane...

Ma secondo me tu ami la vita... Hai ricevuto dolore? Trasformalo in bene, aiuta la vecchia all'angolo, fai volontariato, aiuta il collega rincoglionito, ama con tutto te stesso la ragazza che hai a fianco - se non ho capito male hai una compagna -

Amala con tutto te stesso, falle provare l'esperienza più indimenticabile della sua vita.

Sei giovane, cazzo sei intelligente e capace, chi cazzo ti può fermare?

Chi ti ha fatto del male non pensa a te ricordalo...
Solo tu devi pensare a te! E ti ripeto non serve fare cazzate...

Non sei solo al mondo!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.



Danie', sei crudele  sai che dolore daresti a chi ti vuole bene  tua madre, la tua ragazza, gli amici ... perdio, smettila! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Nessuno nella mia famiglia sa più  che sto male, so fingere benissimo la mia parte.  Ultimo Sangre, ci ho provato, non ce la faccio più, non voglio più rischiare di aiutare qualcuno che mi darà la sua enorme gratitudine facendomi del male non ce la faccio proprio. Si, se sapessi di farla franca ucciderei senza pensarci 2 secondi l'assassino di mio padre e ammetto che lo farei in maniera crudele e dolorosa, solo per avere piacere nella sua fine, ma il delitto perfetto non esiste e non vogio ancora pagare, ho già dato tutto in anticipo, sono stanco di farlo ancora.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuno nella mia famiglia sa più  che sto male, so fingere benissimo la mia parte.  Ultimo Sangre, ci ho provato, non ce la faccio più, non voglio più rischiare di aiutare qualcuno che mi darà la sua enorme gratitudine facendomi del male non ce la faccio proprio. Si, se sapessi di farla franca ucciderei senza pensarci 2 secondi l'assassino di mio padre e ammetto che lo farei in maniera crudele e dolorosa, solo per avere piacere nella sua fine, ma il delitto perfetto non esiste e non vogio ancora pagare, ho già dato tutto in anticipo, sono stanco di farlo ancora.



ma l'hai mai affrontato faccia a faccia?


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuno nella mia famiglia sa più  che sto male, so fingere benissimo la mia parte.  Ultimo Sangre, ci ho provato, non ce la faccio più, non voglio più rischiare di aiutare qualcuno che mi darà la sua enorme gratitudine facendomi del male non ce la faccio proprio. Si, se sapessi di farla franca ucciderei senza pensarci 2 secondi l'assassino di mio padre e ammetto che lo farei in maniera crudele e dolorosa, solo per avere piacere nella sua fine, ma il delitto perfetto non esiste e non vogio ancora pagare, ho già dato tutto in anticipo, sono stanco di farlo ancora.


Daniele non serve fingere...parlane con qualcuno che possa aiutarti! 
sei un bravo ragazzo, non fare stronzate e non fare del male a chi ti vuole bene


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuno nella mia famiglia sa più  che sto male, so fingere benissimo la mia parte.  Ultimo Sangre, ci ho provato, non ce la faccio più, non voglio più rischiare di aiutare qualcuno che mi darà la sua enorme gratitudine facendomi del male non ce la faccio proprio. Si, se sapessi di farla franca ucciderei senza pensarci 2 secondi l'assassino di mio padre e ammetto che lo farei in maniera crudele e dolorosa, solo per avere piacere nella sua fine, ma il delitto perfetto non esiste e non vogio ancora pagare, ho già dato tutto in anticipo, sono stanco di farlo ancora.


Senti amico veramente mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi e non sto scherzando..
Un mio amico si è suicidato e fidati il dolore che lascia a chi gli sta intorno è indicibile...
I suoi familiari, gli amici... cazzo io ci devo trovare ancora un senso a quello che ha fatto!

Ci sono persone che ti vogliono bene e lo sai anche tu!!

Tu stai indossando la maschera dell'odio, ma per me - non ti conosco ma è la sensazione che mi dai -
tu non sei così!

secondo me invece dovresti dare tutto te stesso a questa ragazza.
Ma per te, non per lei.

Devi arrivare a dire, vedendo lei estasiata di te, "vedi cosa posso fare?"

Devi capire che non sei tu fortunato ad avere una compagna, ma lei fortunata ad avere te!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Senti amico veramente mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi e non sto scherzando..
> Un mio amico si è suicidato e fidati il dolore che lascia a chi gli sta intorno è indicibile...
> I suoi familiari, gli amici... cazzo io ci devo trovare ancora un senso a quello che ha fatto!
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho voglia che l'assassino di mio padre cessi la sua esistenza, ho voglia di prendermi gioco di loui e di tutti i suoi famigliari, ho voglia di fare in modo che lui e i suoi figli e i suoi nipoti paghino per quello che ho subito per la morte di mio padre, ho voglia di vederlo in galera e tenere in mano mia tutti i possedimenti di quella famiglia...per poterli buttare fuori di casa a calcioni nel culo. Ho voglia di rimettere le cose al loro posto e fare in modo che quelle persone non possano più nuocere al mondo.


.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi importaa della considerazione degli altri, ma solo della mia, virrei considerarmi quello che un tempo ero...ma quello che ho vissuto mi nega questa possibilità  con una evidenza incredibile. Avrei voluto che mi si chiedesse scusa per non farmi sentire quel deficiente che mi sento perchè ci ho visto male, per l'ennesima volta. Vorrei non essere considerato la "persona migliore" che si poteva incontrare, modificando incontrare con inculare probabilmente, perchè sono le inculate che mi arrivano solitamente da chi pensa di me queste belle cose.
> Semplice, voglio la mia considerazione, che non c'è!


Bugiardo.
Il 90% dei tuoi post: sono richieste di considerazione agli altri utenti.
Tu consideri solo quelli che ti hanno degnato di attenzione.
In questo modo tu non hai più visto in Quintina una lurida persona, ma una persona rispettabile.


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> Perchè un uomo è arrivato a uccidere tuo padre?
> Anzichè il mio?
> *In che guai si era cacciato tuo padre*?



non è comunque una giustificazione...nulla è tanto grave da autorizzarci a togliere la vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele: non è colpa tua!

Non far pagare a te stesso colpe che sono degli altri.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamone.
> Perchè un uomo è arrivato a uccidere tuo padre?
> Anzichè il mio?
> In che guai si era cacciato tuo padre?


Se tutti gli omicidi fossero "per giusta causa" sarebbe un mondo diverso, no?
Non sempre chi viene ucciso ha commesso qualcosa...


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2011)

Credo che anche se uccidessi tutte le persone che ritieni responsabili del male nella tua vita, non riusciresti a colmare questa voragine che ti attanaglia.. Sarebbe un'effimera consolazione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non è comunque una giustificazione...nulla è tanto grave da autorizzarci a togliere la vita


Si ma vedi?
Lui tira fuori sta storia, o quella della morosa.
Fa sempre i soliti discorsi, periodicamente, ora fatalità i nuovi utenti gli dicono le stesse cose che tutti gli abbiamo detto.
Se non è ricerca spasmodica di attenzioni che cos'è?
Lui è ciclico...domani entra che so...un'altra o un'altro che tradiscono e partono le invettive contro i traditori...
A luglio c'era la ricorrenza di mandare una mail alla ex, adesso si avvicina il quarto anno...

Insomma cos'ha sto qua?
Che cosa dobbiamo fare?

Poi la sua ex, di sicuro se ne frega e gli è indifferente...

Ma parliamone eh?
Trent'anni fa sono stato espulso dal seminario, per colpa di una troia che mi ha sedotto, e poi mi ha lasciato, perchè sua madre grande puttanona ha deciso che un altro era un migliore partito per lei...25 anni fa sono stato bocciato all'esame di guida per colpa di un ingegnere testa di cazzo che non sa fare gli esami alla patente...24 anni fa quella troia della affitta camere mi ha tradito...mi aveva garantito che avevo la stanza a padova anche per l'anno dopo...invece a settembre non è più così e mi sono trovato a settembre a cercarmi una stanza...20 anni fa per colpa di teste di cazzo manifestanti...ho perso una sezione di esame...perchè sti bastardi autonomi comunisti di merda avevano oKKUpato l'università...
Ma il primo maggio del 1991 andai alla stazione di Bologna ad aspettare una tizia che mi aveva dato appuntamento lì, due mesi prima, l'aspettai tutto il giorno, ma lei non venne sta stronza...
Nel 1992...dopo che avevo conosciuto una donna straordinaria...la perdo per cancro all'utero...maledetti idioti dei medici del sant'orsola di Bologna...tutta gente con la laurea farlocca.....poi maledizione ho perso altro tempo per seguire l'azienda di famiglia...

Poi sono incazzato...ieri una mi ha detto stupido...ora me lo segno...e ogni giorno la tempesto di sms...DEVE PAGAREEEEEEEEEEEE....DEVE MORIREEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se tutti gli omicidi fossero "per giusta causa" sarebbe un mondo diverso, no?
> Non sempre chi viene ucciso ha commesso qualcosa...


Ok...esistono anche gli incidenti no?
Un operaio di mio padre ha perso la vita nel lavoro.
Era il suo braccio destro.
Non mi pare che le figlie di questo operaio hanno passato la vita a cercare di odiare mio padre eh?
Fu una tragica fatalità...


----------



## elena_ (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bugiardo.
> Il 90% dei tuoi post: sono richieste di considerazione agli altri utenti.
> Tu consideri solo quelli che ti hanno degnato di attenzione.
> In questo modo tu non hai più visto in Quintina una lurida persona, ma una persona rispettabile.


A me sembra troppo ossessionato dalle sue ossessioni. Leggo sempre in lui una forte rigidità che si risolve nell'incapacità di mettersi realmente in discussione. E il fatto che lo stia facendo qui non implica che lo faccia anche nella vita reale. Il forum sembra essergli utile soprattutto come valvola di sfogo per esprimere quelle negatività che nella vita reale lui tiene ben soffocate e nascoste. Ma così facendo la sua prospettiva non cambierà mai e nemmeno avrà la possibilità di trasformare positivamente la sua visione del mondo. A me pare che la sua forza d'animo si sia per anni catalizzata nell'accumulare aggressività e rabbia. Se non esploderà, se non riuscirà ad incanalarla e farla passare, va a finire che imploderà. E chi si farà del male sarà solo Daniele.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> A me sembra troppo ossessionato dalle sue ossessioni. Leggo sempre in lui una forte rigidità che si risolve nell'incapacità di mettersi realmente in discussione. E il fatto che lo stia facendo qui non implica che lo faccia anche nella vita reale. Il forum sembra essergli utile soprattutto come valvola di sfogo per esprimere quelle negatività che nella vita reale lui tiene ben soffocate e nascoste. Ma così facendo la sua prospettiva non cambierà mai e nemmeno avrà la possibilità di trasformare positivamente la sua visione del mondo. A me pare che la sua forza d'animo si sia per anni catalizzata nell'accumulare aggressività e rabbia. Se non esploderà, se non riuscirà ad incanalarla e farla passare, va a finire che imploderà. E chi si farà del male sarà solo Daniele.


Ma cazzo quante volte gli detto vieni al raduno...che ti smolli...è venuto? 
No eh?
A che pro mettersi l'avatar con quella faccia lì...per poi non uscire allo scoperto? Eh? 
Ma me lo spiegate di che cazzo avete paura?


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cazzo quante volte gli detto vieni al raduno...che ti smolli...è venuto?
> No eh?
> A* che pro mettersi l'avatar con quella faccia lì...per poi non uscire allo scoper*to? Eh?
> Ma me lo spiegate di che cazzo avete paura?


cosa centra il suo avatar?

cmq è giusto rispettare chi voglia mantenere un rapporto esclusivamente virtuale! se vorranno unirsi ai raduni saranno sempre i benvenuti


----------



## elena_ (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cazzo quante volte gli detto vieni al raduno...che ti smolli...è venuto?
> No eh?
> A che pro mettersi l'avatar con quella faccia lì...per poi non uscire allo scoperto? Eh?
> Ma me lo spiegate di che cazzo avete paura?


Vuoi scherzare? Tutte le costruzioni mentali di Daniele andrebbero in frantumi non appena lui mettesse mano al volante dell'auto della Contessa...


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa centra il suo avatar?
> 
> cmq è giusto rispettare chi voglia mantenere un rapporto esclusivamente virtuale! se vorranno unirsi ai raduni saranno sempre i benvenuti


Ehm.. scusate.. ma fate dei raduni?? 
Aperti a tutti?


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm.. scusate.. ma fate dei raduni??
> Aperti a tutti?


si li facciamo periodicamente...c'è un thread apposito..chi vuole deve dare la conferma in quel thread.
il prossimo è il 22 ottobre a Firenze


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non è ricerca spasmodica di attenzioni che cos'è?


Tutti ricerchiamo le attenzioni degli altri, fin dai primi anni della nostra vita.

Non è un problema questo.

Il problema è quando smettiamo di ricercarle.

Perciò, se Daniele ha bisogno di attenzioni, mi sembra una bella cosa dargliela, un po' di attenzione. Probabilmente in questo momento gli serve davvero.


----------



## stellanuova (5 Ottobre 2011)

sono senza parole..... 
spero che Daniele che conoscete meglio di me, abbia solo sfogato
qui il suo sconforto e spero di trovarlo domani più sereno

sono preoccupata, qualcuno è in contatto con lui ?


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cazzo quante volte gli detto vieni al raduno...che ti smolli...è venuto?
> No eh?
> A che pro mettersi l'avatar con quella faccia lì...per poi non uscire allo scoperto? Eh?
> Ma me lo spiegate di che cazzo avete paura?


Come fai a dire che chi non va ai raduni ha paura di uscire allo scoperto?

Magari semplicemente non ne ha voglia, non gli interessa, non gli sembra utile.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andare ad un raduno vorrebbe smettere di usare la maschera che uso con la mia famiglia e con la mia ragazza, inaccettabile come cosa per me! Quello che sono deve rimanere chiuso dentro un universo così sterminato da perdersi, il miglior metodo per nascondere chi sono davvero dentro di me. Il prossimo anno mi farò un girettino ai 300 Km/h su una Ferrari...in quel momento deciderò sul da farsi.
Per ora soffro giorno dopo giorno, con punte come il ritorno dal lavoro oggi in cui piangevo. Sono stanchissimo, davvero stanco.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

*Raduni*



Sole ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che chi non va ai raduni ha paura di uscire allo scoperto?
> 
> Magari semplicemente non ne ha voglia, non gli interessa, non gli sembra utile.


Li chiamano cosi' ora gl'incontri proibiti...



Ahahaha dai che scherzo he he he



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

*pure io*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sono stanchissimo, davvero stanco.


Difatti vado a lett ;-)


E dai Dani che sei giovane bello e intelligente ma che te manca,io non conosco la storia del to babbo ma sai in quanti siamo a non avere il babbo,tanti sai.
Ma che dobbiamo fare la vita le strana sai,ma bisogna tirarsi su le maniche ed andare avanti!!!


Sai quanti bambini mentre tu pensi il suicidio vorrebbero vivere...


ciao blu


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


Daniele, niente di quello che possiamo dire o fare può influire sulle tue decisioni.
Io sono sicura che qualunque essere umano, se lo vuole davvero, può cambiare. Gli altri non potrai mai cambiarli, ma puoi cambiare tu, forse, e cominciare a desiderare davvero di stare meglio, anche se fino ad ora la vita ti ha preso a calci nel sedere. E' difficile, ma non impossibile sai. Ci sono persone che sopravvivono con dignità perfino alla morte di un figlio, che credo sia la cosa peggiore che possa capitare a un essere umano.

Però conosco tante persone che non desiderano affatto cambiare, neanche se si tratta di lottare per la propria felicità... e qui mi trovo d'accordo con il Conte. A volte è più facile restare nella situazione in cui si è.

A me dispiacerebbe molto se tu ti suicidassi. Spero solo che sia un pensiero non troppo ricorrente, frutto di un momento particolarmente triste. E' capitato anche a me di desiderarlo, a volte, in passato. E' difficile vivere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele, considerato che non trovi pace perché non sei in pace con te stesso, il suicidio non può che peggiorare la situazione in cui ti trovi. Sono consapevole che suona assurdo, ma se lasci questo mondo per sfuggire al tuo grande conflitto, te lo ritrovi altrove ancora e ancora. L'unica reale chance per uscirci hai qui in questa vita, e l'unica reale soluzione sta in te.

Nessuno di noi potrà fare altro che ripeterti la litania che ormai conosci a memoria, litania che da cento bocche suona ogni volta diversa, ma che è tuttavia una sola voce. Questa voce all'unisono ti racconta come risolvere, ma se non ascolti, rimane un rumore di sfondo.

Noi possiamo soltanto desiderare che percepisci il nostro pensiero e che lo trasformi per il tuo benestare, proprio per trovare la pace che ora cerchi, ma sempre nel posto sbagliato.

Non siamo santi saggi super-menti, ma se tutti dicono la stessa cosa, forse qualcosa di vero c'è. Ti dovrebbe almeno venire il dubbio.

Te lo ripeto ancora una volta, a parole mie:

Prova ad accettarti come sei, con tutti i pregi e difetti, ed amarti più di qualunque altra persona, perché tu possa trovare la pace che abita in te. Quando saprai attingere a te stesso come risorsa universale, allora vivrai in pace con te stesso e tutto ciò che era, è passato e non ha più nessun significato, né per te, né per gli altri, e tutto ciò che sarà, è ancora da scoprire.

Sorriditi quando ti vedi nello specchio, sii gentile e generoso con te stesso e cerca i piaceri. Dormi, sogni, mangia, bevi, fai sesso. Sorridi alla vita, invita te stesso all'avventura unica: la tua.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa centra il suo avatar?
> 
> cmq è giusto rispettare chi voglia mantenere un rapporto esclusivamente virtuale! se vorranno unirsi ai raduni saranno sempre i benvenuti


Daniele ha sempre detto di essere quello dell'avatar...
Bel ragazzo non trovi ?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Vuoi scherzare? Tutte le costruzioni mentali di Daniele andrebbero in frantumi non appena lui mettesse mano al volante dell'auto della Contessa...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...perchè non sai quella dell'acronimo GTV sull'auto della COntessa...ahahahaaha


----------



## elena_ (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andare ad un raduno vorrebbe smettere di usare la maschera che uso con la mia famiglia e con la mia ragazza, inaccettabile come cosa per me! Quello che sono deve rimanere chiuso dentro un universo così sterminato da perdersi, il miglior metodo per nascondere chi sono davvero dentro di me. Il prossimo anno mi farò un girettino ai 300 Km/h su una Ferrari...in quel momento deciderò sul da farsi.
> Per ora soffro giorno dopo giorno, con punte come il ritorno dal lavoro oggi in cui piangevo. Sono stanchissimo, davvero stanco.


E invece ogni tanto ti farebbe bene gettare quella maschera e essere quello che sei. Se costringi dentro di te tutto quell'universo, prima o poi scoppierà: lascialo andare, liberalo, non nasconderti. Vai ai raduni. Magari vacci con Rabarbaro. Non avere così paura, cazzo.
Ha ragione il Conte.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele sono un uomo come te. e se vuoi ci scambiamo i numeri di cell in privato, possiamo parlare e raccontarci la nostra storia.
Vedrai che servirà sia a me come sfogo che a te.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

ormai le parole le ho esaurite in tutto questo tempo; fatti aiutare, usa i farmaci che ti serviranno a rialzarti, hai tante fortune che molti non hanno....
mi viene spontaneo ripetertene una che ti dissi in un thread di rita o verena, non ricordo
ti abbraccerei come fossi tua madre e sulla mia spalla ti farei piangere tutte le lacrime che hai dentro fino a liberarti del macigno ingombrante che t'impedisce di andare avanti libero.
non impedire al mondo di avere dei danielini biondi e  rompicoglioni


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele, considerato che non trovi pace perché non sei in pace con te stesso, il suicidio non può che peggiorare la situazione in cui ti trovi. Sono consapevole che suona assurdo, ma se lasci questo mondo per sfuggire al tuo grande conflitto, te lo ritrovi altrove ancora e ancora. L'unica reale chance per uscirci hai qui in questa vita, e l'unica reale soluzione sta in te.
> 
> Nessuno di noi potrà fare altro che ripeterti la litania che ormai conosci a memoria, litania che da cento bocche suona ogni volta diversa, ma che è tuttavia una sola voce. Questa voce all'unisono ti racconta come risolvere, ma se non ascolti, rimane un rumore di sfondo.
> 
> ...


Perfetto!! quoto e straquoto!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> E invece ogni tanto ti farebbe bene gettare quella maschera e essere quello che sei. Se costringi dentro di te tutto quell'universo, prima o poi scoppierà: lascialo andare, liberalo, non nasconderti. Vai ai raduni. Magari vacci con Rabarbaro. Non avere così paura, cazzo.
> Ha ragione il Conte.


Il Conte, come sempre, ha ragione no?
Egli può tutto!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Tu sei la tua forza*

Scusate se intervengo ma non potevo esimermi dopo tutto ciò che ho letto.

Volevo solo rivolgermi a Daniele per dirgli quello che già in molti gli hanno detto.

La soluzione dei tuoi problemi sei tu! 
Il tuo modo di pensare è colmo di pensieri negativi, e i pensieri negativi attraggono solo negatività.
Tu non hai voglia di cambiare la faccia della tua medaglia, e finchè tu non ne avrai voglia nulla e nessuno potrà aiutarti.
La tua forza sta nella tua mente che in questo momento ha però preso la direzione sbagliata.
Se solo hai voglia di girare la tua medaglia dal lato del pensiero positivo, ti renderai conto di quanta potenza c'e' nella tua stessa persona.
Nessuno di noi e nessun forum può darti un'arma più potente di quella che già hai! La potenza della tua mente.
Usala in modo positivo, gira il lato della tua medaglia, elimina i pensieri negativi e avrai imboccato la strada giusta.

qui c'e' un linK che può tornarti molto utile.
http://www.gianfrancobertagni.it/materiali/psiche/successo.pdf

Hai la strada.. se vuoi percorrila.


----------



## tesla (6 Ottobre 2011)

mi sento di consigliarti  una terapia  psicologica, farmacologica, qualsiasi cosa ma non arrivare a questi punti.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sento di consigliarti  una terapia  psicologica, *farmacologica*, qualsiasi cosa ma non arrivare a questi punti.



*PIANO, PIANO A CONSIGLIARE*

Tesla invito te e tutti/e del forum a guardare questo film/documento sulla questione della farmacologia, e' un po lungo ma molto, molto interessante ... andiamoci piano con i farmaci, UCCIDONO 



Il Marketing della Pazzia - intero e sottotitolato - 


[video=youtube;2eVk5-UUWdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eVk5-UUWdY&feature=channel_video_title[/video]



Questo coinvolgente documentario contiene più di 175 interviste con avvocati, esperti di salute mentale, famiglie delle vittime e gli stessi sopravvissuti e toglie la maschera alla psichiatria che sta drogando la gente, e svela che dietro c'è una brutale macchina per far soldi.

È la storia della fruttuosa partnership fra la psichiatria e le case farmaceutiche che ha creato un centro di profitti derivanti da medicine psicotrope di un totale di 70 miliardi di euro.

Smaschera le diagnosi fraudolente della psichiatria tese a vendere ulteriori medicinali alla gente normale.Questa funziona sul serio. Gli psichiatri e le case farmaceutiche hanno creato un mercato redditizio che frutta più di 135.000 euro al minuto.

Ma pur pubblicizzando le malattie che creano un'illusione di malattie mentali ampiamente diffuse, quanto sono privi di rischi quei medicinali prescritti dagli psichiatri per curare quelle "malattie" ?



*
La sofferenza della mente è peggiore di quella del corpo.*
( Publilio Siro )​


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *PIANO, PIANO A CONSIGLIARE*
> 
> Tesla invito te e tutti/e del forum a guardare questo film/documento sulla questione della farmacologia, e' un po lungo ma molto, molto interessante ... andiamoci piano con i farmaci, UCCIDONO
> 
> ...


Quoto. I farmaci vanno usati quando il problema è serio e incide sulla vita di tutti i giorni.
Per la depressione, la cura va fatta con delle sedute serie da uno psichiatra (non lo psicologo), che quando deve, deve prescrivere *veri* farmaci, non placebo.
La gran parte dei farmaci è una presa per il culo (paradossalmente l'effetto placebo è una specie di farmaco, detto tutto) che serve ad arricchire una casta.
Lo so con cognizione, perchè mia nonna da anni e anni vive solo di farmaci, e nessuno ha mai capito in famiglia, perchè e a cosa servano. Ma i dottori prescrivono, e la sua pensione finisce alle case farmaceutiche. Poi quando li chiama per venire a casa, che lei non si può muovere dai dolori, non muovono nemmeno il culo. L'altra volta: eh, signora, trovi qualcuno che l'accompagni... povero medico, povero culo...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

A me i farmaci sono serviti tantissimo...

Certo, andiamoci piano, ma neppure demonizzare. Comunque Daniele ha già la sua esperienza con i farmaci, e non credo proprio che vorrà ripetere l'esperienza.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto. I farmaci vanno usati quando il problema è serio e incide sulla vita di tutti i giorni.
> Per la depressione, la cura va fatta con delle sedute serie da uno psichiatra (non lo psicologo), che quando deve, deve prescrivere *veri* farmaci, non placebo.
> La gran parte dei farmaci è una presa per il culo (paradossalmente l'effetto placebo è una specie di farmaco, detto tutto) che serve ad arricchire una casta.
> Lo so con cognizione, perchè mia nonna da anni e anni vive solo di farmaci, e nessuno ha mai capito in famiglia, perchè e a cosa servano. Ma i dottori prescrivono, e la sua pensione finisce alle case farmaceutiche. Poi quando li chiama per venire a casa, che lei non si può muovere dai dolori, non muovono nemmeno il culo. L'altra volta: eh, signora, trovi qualcuno che l'accompagni... povero medico, povero culo...


Quando hai tempo guarda il film  e' interessantissimo 


Il farmaco cura la malattia, *la parola il malato. * 
( Vittorino Andreoli )

In questo caso


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

quando occorrono i farmaci ci vogliono senza remore.


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

I farmaci, i veri farmaci con vero principio attivo, hanno tutti controindicazioni. Per questo quando servono vanno prescritti. Ma non le prescrizioni fatte a cazzo, per mascherare il principio attivo del farmaco, ma prescrizioni sensate da un professionista serio (non lo sono tutti).
Le controindicazioni spesso sono gravi. Il medico le deve indicare apertamente.
Quando non lo fa e prescrive, vuol dire che:

-le controindicazioni che il "paziente" legge nelle istruzioni sono farlocche
-il medico è un imbroglione ed ha contatti con qualche casa farmaceutica per vendere  e pubblicizzare i suoi prodotti.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> I farmaci, i veri farmaci con vero principio attivo, hanno tutti controindicazioni. Per questo quando servono vanno prescritti. Ma non le prescrizioni fatte a cazzo, per mascherare il principio attivo del farmaco, ma prescrizioni sensate da un professionista serio (non lo sono tutti).
> Le controindicazioni spesso sono gravi. Il medico le deve indicare apertamente.
> Quando non lo fa e prescrive, vuol dire che:
> 
> ...


La "mente" e' una parte di noi molto sensibile e delicata ... gli errori dei medici quando curano il nostro corpo sono facili a riconoscere, quelli mirati alla "capozza" no, se non troppo tardi quando si veficano fatti di cronaca ... cazzo, guardatevi il film, spiega tante cose.


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La "mente" e' una parte di noi molto sensibile e delicata ... gli errori dei medici quando curano il nostro corpo sono facili a riconoscere, quelli mirati alla "capozza" no, se non troppo tardi quando si veficano fatti di cronaca ... cazzo, guardatevi il film, spiega tante cose.


Azz... quasi 3 ore!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Azz... quasi 3 ore!


... ed io cosa ti ho detto  quando hai tempo  :up:


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed io cosa ti ho detto  quando hai tempo  :up:


Taaaanto tempooo.... dura più di Ben Hur


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Taaaanto tempooo.... dura più di Ben Hur



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pero' questo t'Illumina  :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> E invece ogni tanto ti farebbe bene gettare quella maschera e essere quello che sei. Se costringi dentro di te tutto quell'universo, prima o poi scoppierà: lascialo andare, liberalo, non nasconderti. *Vai ai raduni*. Magari vacci con Rabarbaro. Non avere così paura, cazzo.
> *Ha ragione il Conte*.


ma cosa caspita c'entrano i raduni con lo stato d'animo di questo ragazzo??


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa caspita c'entrano i raduni con lo stato d'animo di questo ragazzo??


... per fare "terapia di gruppo" penso/credo :mummia:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa caspita c'entrano i raduni con lo stato d'animo di questo ragazzo??


quoto! 
infatti non l'ho capita nemmeno io.....


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ma non è che poi diventano come il film *Society*?
Per chi l'ha visto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non è che poi diventano come il film *Society*?
> Per chi l'ha visto...


Ho dei vaghi ricordi... c'è "qualcosa" di splatter o sbaglio? :thinking:


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ho dei vaghi ricordi... c'è "qualcosa" di splatter o sbaglio? :thinking:


Più che splatter, di molto schifoso.
E' un film horror capolavoro, davvero inquietante, che dipinge molto bene come funziona la società in cui viviamo.
Bellissimo e consigliato...
A proposito di film: *Bagliori nel buio*, io non ho dormito per una settimana...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non è che poi diventano come il film *Society*?
> Per chi l'ha visto...



E' questo?


[video=youtube;qDHzfyiZE_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDHzfyiZE_A[/video]​


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Più che splatter, di molto schifoso.
> E' un film horror capolavoro, davvero inquietante, che dipinge molto bene come funziona la società in cui viviamo.
> Bellissimo e consigliato...
> A proposito di film: *Bagliori nel buio*, io non ho dormito per una settimana...


Vedo se lo trovo.. forse mi sbaglio con "the society".. a me sembrava splatter e basta.
Ma siamo un pò OT direi


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' questo?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;qDHzfyiZE_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDHzfyiZE_A[/video]​


Sì.

[video=youtube;rE18Lc9wE9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE18Lc9wE9k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> infatti non l'ho capita nemmeno io.....


Credo che si sia parlato dei raduni perchè Daniele ha detto di aver parlato apertamente solo qui, nessuno sa/sospetta nulla del suo stato d'animo, nessuno insomma può abbracciarlo e cercare di fargli capire quanto ancora può esserci di buono nella vita, se solo lui lo vuole. Il dolore può essere annientante, proprio per questo ci dobbiamo sottrarre al dolore quando non siamo più in grado di sopportarlo, e non si è meno uomini o meno donne o meno forti se si cerca un aiuto o se si accetta quello che ci viene offerto.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> [video=youtube;rE18Lc9wE9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE18Lc9wE9k&feature=related[/video]


OK, che SCHIFO  ma almeno alla fine della serata c'e' lo "psiconano" che con la croce "impartisce" la benedizione??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che si sia parlato dei raduni perchè Daniele ha detto di aver parlato apertamente solo qui, nessuno sa/sospetta nulla del suo stato d'animo, nessuno insomma può abbracciarlo e cercare di fargli capire quanto ancora può esserci di buono nella vita, se solo lui lo vuole. Il dolore può essere annientante, proprio per questo ci dobbiamo sottrarre al dolore quando non siamo più in grado di sopportarlo, e non si è meno uomini o meno donne o meno forti se si cerca un aiuto o se si accetta quello che ci viene offerto.


si ok...ma non è venendo ai raduni che si migliorano le cose!
secondo me in questo caso non c'azzeccava nulla....Daniele ha bisogno di aiuto e seriamente se vuole uscire da questa situazione


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ok...ma non è venendo ai raduni che si migliorano le cose!
> secondo me in questo caso non c'azzeccava nulla....Daniele ha bisogno di aiuto e *seriamente* se vuole uscire da questa situazione


... e professionale :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Si è quello :bleah:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e professionale :up:


assolutamente Marì! 
altro che raduno...


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si è quello :bleah:


basta co ste schifezze!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ok...ma non è venendo ai raduni che si migliorano le cose!
> secondo me in questo caso non c'azzeccava nulla....Daniele ha bisogno di aiuto e seriamente se vuole uscire da questa situazione


Infatti due chiacchiere con qualcuno competente farebbe bene a farle e per me dovrebbe evitare anche di stare qui, ove ogni zoccola che passa gli ricorda la ex...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti due chiacchiere con qualcuno competente farebbe bene a farle e per me dovrebbe evitare anche di stare qui, ove *ogni zoccola *che passa gli ricorda la ex...


DOVE Dove dove??? 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e professionale :up:


 Assolutamente d'accordo, ha bisogno di un aiuto strutturato... ma non gli può fare male un abbraccio. Un mio amico psicoterapeuta mi ha detto una volta: a volte alcune persone potrebbero fare a meno di venire da me, se avessero un amico. Credo comunque anche io che Daniele dovrebbe accettare che la sua assoluta mancanza di serenità non può essere imputabile solo al suo vissuto: Daniele, ad un certo punto qualcosa ti si è rotto dentro, da solo non lo aggiusti, non c'è da vergognarsene, se riesci a farti aiutare dopo starai meglio, anche se adesso non lo credi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> basta co ste schifezze!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, ha bisogno di *1) un aiuto strutturato*... ma non gli può fare male un abbraccio. *2) Un mio amico psicoterapeuta mi ha detto una volta: a volte alcune persone potrebbero fare a meno di venire da me*, *se avessero un amico. *Credo comunque anche io che Daniele dovrebbe accettare che la sua assoluta mancanza di serenità non può essere imputabile solo al suo vissuto: Daniele, ad un certo punto qualcosa ti si è rotto dentro, da solo non lo aggiusti, non c'è da vergognarsene, se riesci a farti aiutare dopo starai meglio, anche se adesso non lo credi.



1) Quello e' basilare.

2) Daniele ha una ragazza che lo ama, una madre che gli vuole molto bene e, amici che gli sono vicino, a lui in queste condizioni non bastano ... ha bisogno di uno specialista, ma bravo.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) Quello e' basilare.
> 
> 2) Daniele ha una ragazza che lo ama, una madre che gli vuole molto bene e, amici che gli sono vicino, a lui in queste condizioni non bastano ... ha bisogno di uno specialista, ma bravo.


senz'altro s'e' un po' fulminato anche per lo stress per prendersi la laurea in ingegneria e per il sovraccarico simbolico che per lui rappresentava...

ne fa di danni quel corso del cazzo...

ahahahahah

seguira' fattura...

ahahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*QUOTO URLANDO!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> *PIANO, PIANO A CONSIGLIARE*
> 
> Tesla invito te e tutti/e del forum a guardare questo film/documento sulla questione della farmacologia, e' un po lungo ma molto, molto interessante ... andiamoci piano con i farmaci, UCCIDONO



No piano gente,ha ragione la ragazza!!!
Fate molta attenzione a queste droghe legali sono come le sigarette,anzi peggio!!!


Dani tirati su le maniche e reagisci cazzo,hai tutte le carte per farlo;ti ripeto ma che ti manca?!!
Pensa bene e scrivimi cosa ti manca invece di stramaledire il mondo ...

Per te:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRGasqz6i9E



ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No piano gente,ha ragione la ragazza!!!
> Fate molta attenzione a queste droghe legali sono come le sigarette,anzi peggio!!!
> 
> 
> ...




CHE BELLA!!! 


[video=youtube;xRGasqz6i9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRGasqz6i9E[/video]




:up: ​


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No piano gente,ha ragione la ragazza!!!
> Fate molta attenzione a queste droghe legali sono come le sigarette,anzi peggio!!!
> 
> 
> ...


si, vabbé,
è sempre nella misura la differenza .dalla depressione se non hai un aiuto farmacologico serio difficilmente ne esci .
cerchiamo di informarci  senza  allarmismi pericolosi  , ricordandoci che grazie agli psicofarmaci magari tanta gente ha una qualità di vita decente.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Grazie   Mari*

Guardati attorno sai e ascolta queste canzoni a tutto volume in macchina in casa e canta canta che ti passa la rabbia che avvelena!!!
Mi sei simpatico anche se sei sempre sempre INCAZZATO ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3nCvFZK0&feature=related


Ma che tuffo e tuffo, ridi e piangi ,piangi e ridi !!!



Ciao blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, vabbé,
> è sempre nella misura la differenza .dalla depressione se non hai un aiuto farmacologico serio difficilmente ne esci .
> cerchiamo di informarci  senza  allarmismi pericolosi  , ricordandoci che grazie agli psicofarmaci magari tanta gente ha una qualità di vita decente.


vero, triste che non se ne possa fare a meno, ma vero: vero anche che bisogna evitare di rivolgersi a spacciatori di farmaci, Daniele comunque vive in una zona dove lavorano ottimi specialisti.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guardati attorno sai e ascolta queste canzoni a tutto volume in macchina in casa e canta canta che ti passa la rabbia che avvelena!!!
> Mi sei simpatico anche se sei sempre sempre INCAZZATO ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3nCvFZK0&feature=related
> ...




*E lo dici a ME? ... mannaggia a te!*


[video=youtube;9qw3nCvFZK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3nCvFZK0&feature=related[/video]


Me la fai una cortesia? 

Registrati!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Dipende...*



Minerva ha detto:


> si, vabbé,
> è sempre nella misura la differenza .dalla depressione se non hai un aiuto farmacologico serio difficilmente ne esci .
> cerchiamo di informarci  senza  allarmismi pericolosi  , ricordandoci che grazie agli psicofarmaci magari tanta gente ha una qualità di vita decente.



E ma che palle pero',sto' mondo è pieno di depressi:
-dottore dottore vorrei la pastiglia della della felicita',perche' questa vita le dura...

Ma certo che la vita le dura e bisogna tirar fuori i coioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E che cazzo.

Poi ritengo casi psichiatrici dove ci sono problemi seri,molto seri di violenza della persono in sati confusionali,comprensibile l'uso di farmaci sedanti.

Ma non mi sembra questo il caso di Daniele capriccioso  e incazzato he he he.

Mi sembra anche che il ragazzo,abbia carattere da vendere,se trasforma tutta la sua rabbia in entusiasmo spacca il mondo!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Daniele*



Mari' ha detto:


> *E lo dici a ME? ... mannaggia a te!*
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;9qw3nCvFZK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3nCvFZK0&feature=related[/video]
> ...


Guarda Mari' che dopo 30 anni di matrimonio è ancora cosi' ENTUSIASTA della vita ;-)



CIAO BLU


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele concretamente cosa potresti fare? Per la storia di tuo padre non è possibile intraprendere un'azione legale? Mi sembra di ricordare che ci fossero di mezzo anche questioni economiche. Sulla ex che cos'è questo ritorno di fiamma? Hai avuto notizie sulla sua vita? E' un momento di crisi con la tua fidanzata? Torna coi piedi per terra please, altrimenti che ingegnere saresti eh


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *E ma che palle pero',sto' mondo è pieno di depressi:*-dottore dottore vorrei la pastiglia della della felicita',perche' questa vita le dura...
> 
> Ma certo che la vita le dura e bisogna tirar fuori i coioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> E che cazzo.
> ...


tutto molto semplice e lineare per noi che non ci siamo dentro


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*brava*

Forse lii tiene troppo per terra,ecco il punto...





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*hE ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> tutto molto semplice e lineare per noi che non ci siamo dentro


E' piu' difficile reagire che abbandonarsi,penso che noi con i coioni abbiamo avuto le nostre butte storiacce ma abbiamo preso le redini del cavallo impazzito e con tutta la forza che avavamo l'abbiamo fatto girare,seno' chissa dova ci portava...


Verissimo la depressione prende i deboli privi di carattere,ma lui non mi sembra cosi' debole e privo di carattere ;-)


ciao blu


----------



## tesla (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' piu' difficile reagire che abbandonarsi,penso che noi con i coioni abbiamo avuto le nostre butte storiacce ma abbiamo preso le redini del cavallo impazzito e con tutta la forza che avavamo l'abbiamo fatto girare,seno' chissa dova ci portava...
> 
> 
> Verissimo la depressione prende i deboli privi di carattere,ma lui non mi sembra cosi' debole e privo di carattere ;-)
> ...


ceeeerto, la depressione prende solo i deboli di carattere, quelli senza cavallo da girare e lanciare al galoppo e quelli senza i coioni, quelli magnifici, lucenti e scintillanti come i tuoi; mai letta tanta superficialità dalla fine del medioevo in poi.


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' piu' difficile reagire che abbandonarsi,penso che noi con i coioni abbiamo avuto le nostre butte storiacce ma abbiamo preso le redini del cavallo impazzito e con tutta la forza che avavamo l'abbiamo fatto girare,seno' chissa dova ci portava...
> 
> 
> Verissimo la depressione prende i deboli privi di carattere,ma lui non mi sembra cosi' debole e privo di carattere ;-)
> ...


Ciao,

facciamo attenzione prego ... 

Molti confondono la depressione con la “debolezza di carattere” o “mancanza di volontà”… niente di più sbagliato!

Guarda che per chi è colpito da questo male, lo mette in ginocchio … non c’è buona volontà che tenga … ansi, nulla di più sbagliato dire a una persona depressa che si deve dare una mossa!!! Facendo così c’è il rischio di peggiorare la malattia … 

L’essere umano quando è colpito da questo male è limitato ... è una malattia!!!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ceeeerto, la depressione prende solo i deboli di carattere, quelli senza cavallo da girare e lanciare al galoppo e quelli senza i coioni, quelli magnifici, lucenti e scintillanti come i tuoi; mai letta tanta superficialità dalla fine del medioevo in poi.


GIà...


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GIà...


non ci sto dentro:sbatti:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda Mari' che dopo 30 anni di matrimonio è ancora cosi' ENTUSIASTA della vita ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> CIAO BLU


Pero' non mi hai risposto BLU, ti rifaccio la domanda:


Me la fai una cortesia? 


Registrati! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro:sbatti:


Immagino...eheheheheheheheh...
Bau baau...


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' non mi hai risposto BLU, ti rifaccio la domanda:
> 
> 
> Me la fai una cortesia?
> ...


forse non ne ha voglia.....


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Te' capi' gninto*



tesla ha detto:


> ceeeerto, la depressione prende solo i deboli di carattere, quelli senza cavallo da girare e lanciare al galoppo e quelli senza i coioni, quelli magnifici, lucenti e scintillanti come i tuoi; mai letta tanta superficialità dalla fine del medioevo in poi.


Tradusion:
Non hai capito niente...


Molto piu' chiaramente visto che c'è gente che capisce solo cio' che vuole capire e fa' le unghie ai canarini,ma cosa si pensa che la vita sia semplice per quelli non depressi?!
Troppo facile darsi per depressi e mettersi su un letto e sentire che l'energia pian piano svanisce e la voglia di vivere pure!
Bisogna affrontare.
Penso che i piu' fragili siano quelli che tutti i giorni lottano per sorridere ma non si arrendono e a testa alta vanno avanti!

Ma che cazzo centra il medioevo ,non stiamo parlando di monete,il cavallo e' la vita e bisogna aver il coraggio di cavalcarla anche quando questa imapazzisce.
Non che il mio modo di pensare perche' tre persone la pensano come glia fa' piu' comodo,ma che,pensate che chi tira fuori i coioni non faccia fatica?
Si ,fa fatica e la fa da solo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*correggo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradusion:
> Non hai capito niente...
> 
> 
> ...


Per quelli che lottano per non farsi prendere dalla malattia del secolo!!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Ciao Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> forse non ne ha voglia.....


Non ho parte ne arte ;-)




ciao blu


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho parte ne arte ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è vero....ti sottovaluti


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*quando mi inca,scrivo tutto di un' fiato*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradusion:
> Non che il mio modo di pensare perche' tre persone la pensano come glia fa' piu' comodo,ma che,pensate che chi tira fuori i coioni non faccia fatica?
> Si ,fa fatica e la fa da solo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Non che il mio modo di pensare CAMBI perche' tre persone.......ecc ecc


Il mio modo di pensare cambia perche' ragiono su cio' che mi viene detto durante il confronto!

Qui Daniele non ha bisogno di sentirsi dire del depresso ,che deve prendere le medicine e sentirsi dire che tizio con gli psicofarmaci è guarito bla bla ,Dani ha bosogno di reagire!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Un po' forse*



Simy ha detto:


> non è vero....ti sottovaluti



Ma qui si aprirebbe un gran bel discorso sul fatto di sottovalutarsi...


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Superficiale*



tesla ha detto:


> ceeeerto, la depressione prende solo i deboli di carattere, quelli senza cavallo da girare e lanciare al galoppo e quelli senza i coioni, quelli magnifici, lucenti e scintillanti come i tuoi; mai letta tanta superficialità dalla fine del medioevo in poi.


Sai poi tu !


ciao blu


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

e secondo te a daniele non è stato detto prima di tutto di reagire, jesus?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Jesus*



Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te a daniele non è stato detto prima di tutto di reagire, jesus?


A bella Jesus chiami i tuoi amici,io non so' neppure cosa sia il battesimo.

Dopo questo ot ,da molte persone si, ma reagire a psicofarmaci non mi sembra un gran bel modo per reagire...


Comunque tornando a Daniele;
Daniele come stai oggi?


ciao blu


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ho preso farmaci...con risultati terribili sulla mia persona, sono quasi morto in un caso per gli effetti collaterali di un farmaco, tanto che si è scoperta una mia allergia a troppi farmaci ed anche a molti antidolorifici (questi ultimi mi portano delle ulcerazioni in posticini dove nessuno vede e fidatevi sono alquanto dolorose). Ho paura dei farmaci e li evito anche solo per un raffreddore adesso. Psicologo? Sono in cura, e sono qu dove sono grazie a lei, ma nessuno riesce a guarire il mio senso di aver "perso", di essere un perdente, di essere stato preso per il culo da troppa gente, dò troppo di me in tutto per dimostrare che cosa? Che sono capace a me stesso, solo che così mi consumo realmente ed i cattivi pensieri permangono. In certi sogni vedo la mia ex, quella stronza, ridere di me, ridere di me godendosi quello che è diventata con il mio dolore ed io odio sentirmi così rispetto ad una persona del cazzo! Mi sento inferiore degli altri, per questo brucio tutto me stesso in quello che faccio, ma sta diventando difficile.
Si, sono amato da una ragazza e da mia madre, ho amici che mi vogliono bene, ma permane quel senso di inevitabiilità che esisteva dalla morte di mio padre e che è stato amplificato dalla grande presa per il sedere della mia ex verso di me.
Mi sento solo, davvero tanto solo e la mia finzione inzia a farmi perdere, inizio ad essere noioso a me stesso!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te a daniele non è stato detto prima di tutto di reagire, *jesus*?


E' una "imprecazione"? 

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *A bella Jesus chiami i tuoi amici,io non so' neppure cosa sia il battesimo.
> *
> Dopo questo ot ,da molte persone si, ma reagire a psicofarmaci non mi sembra un gran bel modo per reagire...
> 
> ...


Vabbe, dai  mica ti ha dato del ladro o assassino :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho preso farmaci...con risultati terribili sulla mia persona, sono quasi morto in un caso per gli effetti collaterali di un farmaco, tanto che si è scoperta una mia allergia a troppi farmaci ed anche a molti antidolorifici (questi ultimi mi portano delle ulcerazioni in posticini dove nessuno vede e fidatevi sono alquanto dolorose). Ho paura dei farmaci e li evito anche solo per un raffreddore adesso. Psicologo? Sono in cura, e sono qu dove sono grazie a lei, ma nessuno riesce a guarire il mio senso di aver "perso", di essere un perdente, di essere stato preso per il culo da troppa gente, dò troppo di me in tutto per dimostrare che cosa? Che sono capace a me stesso, solo che così mi consumo realmente ed i cattivi pensieri permangono. In certi sogni vedo la mia ex, quella stronza, ridere di me, ridere di me godendosi quello che è diventata con il mio dolore ed io odio sentirmi così rispetto ad una persona del cazzo! Mi sento inferiore degli altri, per questo brucio tutto me stesso in quello che faccio, ma sta diventando difficile.
> Si, sono amato da una ragazza e da mia madre, ho amici che mi vogliono bene, ma permane quel senso di inevitabiilità che esisteva dalla morte di mio padre e che è stato amplificato dalla grande presa per il sedere della mia ex verso di me.
> Mi sento solo, davvero tanto solo e la mia finzione inzia a farmi perdere, inizio ad essere noioso a me stesso!


Daniele, ma lo vedi come parli di finzioni e di maschere? Sembri un personaggio pirandelliano, ingessato inesorabilmente nell'interpretazione del suo ruolo. Continui imperterrito per la tua strada, perché ormai hai tracciato il solco e non lo molli. Sei talmente preso dalle tue ossessioni, che esse per te costituiscono l'unica visione della realtà. Eppure basterebbe spostarsi anche solo di un millimetro da quel solco per vedere le cose da tutt'altra prospettiva. Basterebbe così poco, e lo sai benissimo anche tu, e Daniele diverrebbe un'altro Daniele.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Non è*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ho preso farmaci...con risultati terribili sulla mia persona, sono quasi morto in un caso per gli effetti collaterali di un farmaco, tanto che si è scoperta una mia allergia a troppi farmaci ed anche a molti antidolorifici (questi ultimi mi portano delle ulcerazioni in posticini dove nessuno vede e fidatevi sono alquanto dolorose). Ho paura dei farmaci e li evito anche solo per un raffreddore adesso. Psicologo? Sono in cura, e sono qu dove sono grazie a lei, ma nessuno riesce a guarire il mio senso di aver "perso", di essere un perdente, di essere stato preso per il culo da troppa gente, dò troppo di me in tutto per dimostrare che cosa? Che sono capace a me stesso, solo che così mi consumo realmente ed i cattivi pensieri permangono. In certi sogni vedo la mia ex, quella stronza, ridere di me, ridere di me godendosi quello che è diventata con il mio dolore ed io odio sentirmi così rispetto ad una persona del cazzo! Mi sento inferiore degli altri, per questo brucio tutto me stesso in quello che faccio, ma sta diventando difficile.
> Si, sono amato da una ragazza e da mia madre, ho amici che mi vogliono bene, ma permane quel senso di inevitabiilità che esisteva dalla morte di mio padre e che è stato amplificato dalla grande presa per il sedere della mia ex verso di me.
> Mi sento solo, davvero tanto solo e la mia finzione inzia a farmi perdere, inizio ad essere noioso a me stesso!



Che forse sei troppo severo con te stesso?

Ti volevo dire un'altra cosa sai l'ho qui sul gozzo da giorni.
Secondo  l'odio verso una persona che si è amata è una forma d'amore.
Ma ti rendi conto che parli sempre di lei e ancora la chiami ex,se ti facesse cosi' schifo e provassi un senso di disprezzo probabilmante non la chiameresti piu' ex perche' ti darebbe fastidio il sol ricordarti che sei stato con un essere,per te,deprimevole.
La gente prende per il culo,si si sa' non è una novita' questa,ma cosa pensi che siano tutti li a pensare:
-ho preso per il culo Daniele?
No,non stanno li a pensare a quello e, se ci stanno, il problema è suo ci dovevano pensare prima.
Ma tu pero' non puoi sprecare il tuo tempo pensando a loro,non puoi tutte le volte che perdi bastonarti.
Ma poi perche' dici perdi??? Secondo me vinci quando ti accorgi di persone cosi' attorno!
Ma dai che c'è ancora della gran bella gente in giro!!!


ciao blu




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Mari approposito...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe, dai  mica ti ha dato del ladro o assassino :mrgreen:


Jesus sa di presa per il culo he he he 



ciao blu ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te a daniele non è stato detto prima di tutto di reagire, jesus?


Beccata: questa è la Minerva che non sopporto.
Quando fai così mi innervosisci da morire.
Ed è la seconda volta che lo fai con questo ospite.
TI disapprovo fortemente...tranquilla non pigio.
Ma vengo per davanti.
Questo è un  modo di porti, che non mi ha mai fatto ispirare alcuna fiducia nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Jesus sa di presa per il culo he he he
> 
> 
> 
> ciao blu ;-)


Non hai capito...vogliono che tu ti iscriva...perchè se si sono convinte che sei un vecchio utente...
Jesus era un vecchio utente...
Dicevo se si sono convinte così, poi vogliono capire chi ci sta dietro l'ospite blu.

Sto vizio che appartiene solo a due o tre persone, mi ha sempre dato un enorme fastidio.
Crea disordine e casino con i nuovi utenti.


----------



## stellanuova (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sono in cura, e sono qu dove sono grazie a lei, ma nessuno riesce a guarire il mio senso di aver "perso", di essere un perdente, di essere stato preso per il culo da troppa gente

NO, così non va Daniele, credi che nessuno oltre te sia mai stato preso per il culo ?
I grandi classici ne parlano da secoli e la storia, non la tua storia, la storicità, si ripete e si ripeterà sempre,
forse fino al dicembre 2012, qualcuno dice, ma sono sciocchezze. 

Ti pongo un secondo esempio (il primo è nel mio 3d) : avevo un amico che si è suicidato, sono ancora
molto, molto incazzata con lui perchè ancora ad oggi, non riesco a capire,* forse era come te,* tutto bene
e poi m'impicco e non lascio  nemmeno un perchè, nemmeno alla mia compagna ma ti rendi conto ???

Almeno parlatene prima cavoli, ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici ?
Solo qui noi sappiamo mentre il mondo che ti circonda non sa .....


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

*haaaaaaaaaaa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beccata: questa è la Minerva che non sopporto.
> Quando fai così mi innervosisci da morire.
> Ed è la seconda volta che lo fai con questo ospite.
> TI disapprovo fortemente...tranquilla non pigio.
> ...


Ma io la lascio nelle sue convinzioni sbagliate,manco avevo capito sto' giochetto...

Grazie.

ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho preso farmaci...con risultati terribili sulla mia persona, sono quasi morto in un caso per gli effetti collaterali di un farmaco, tanto che si è scoperta una mia allergia a troppi farmaci ed anche a molti antidolorifici (questi ultimi mi portano delle ulcerazioni in posticini dove nessuno vede e fidatevi sono alquanto dolorose). Ho paura dei farmaci e li evito anche solo per un raffreddore adesso. Psicologo? Sono in cura, e sono qu dove sono grazie a lei, ma nessuno riesce a guarire il mio senso di aver "perso", di essere un perdente, di essere stato preso per il culo da troppa gente, dò troppo di me in tutto per dimostrare che cosa? Che sono capace a me stesso, solo che così mi consumo realmente ed i cattivi pensieri permangono. In certi sogni vedo la mia ex, quella stronza, ridere di me, ridere di me godendosi quello che è diventata con il mio dolore ed io odio sentirmi così rispetto ad una persona del cazzo! Mi sento inferiore degli altri, per questo brucio tutto me stesso in quello che faccio, ma sta diventando difficile.
> Si, sono amato da una ragazza e da mia madre, ho amici che mi vogliono bene, ma permane quel senso di inevitabiilità che esisteva dalla morte di mio padre e che è stato amplificato dalla grande presa per il sedere della mia ex verso di me.
> Mi sento solo, davvero tanto solo e la mia finzione inzia a farmi perdere, inizio ad essere noioso a me stesso!


Daniele con i farmaci non si scherza.
Per esempio io nel 2005, per una combinazione di un antidolorifico il comunissimo voltaren, con l'aceinibitore che prendo per l'ipertensione, mi ha bloccato i reni. Ho rischiato di perdere i reni. 
Benissimo che tu sia in cura.
Macchè perdente...fai come me, punta sempre sui tuoi cavalli vincenti eh?
Per esempio tu sei adulto no? Ci sediamo al pianoforte...per quanto tu ti applichi, mi dispiace le tue mani non faranno mai nulla di buono, anzi ti irrigidirai come un pezzo di legno, e io riderei delle tue mani goffe e impacciate...saresti un pianista perdente...

Ti voglio dire, anch'io sai sono stato preso per il culo eh? E guarda da chi meno pensavo.
Lì ho solo imparato a non partire in quarta con la fiducia...
Ma soprattutto ho volto lo sguardo verso chi invece mi ha preso sul serio.
Le persone che credono in te, ti fanno crescere, sai che non le devi deludere...del resto che ti frega deludere chi ti ha mostrato con il suo comportamento che non gliene frega niente di te?
I cattivi pensieri permangono perchè tu non ridi loro in faccia, perchè non gli esorcizzi...

Non ti devi sentire nè inferiore, nè tanto meno superiore agli altri, ma unico e speciale. Questa è la chiave.

Hai subito una tragedia immane da bambino.
Ok.
Allora non pensi come uomo che dovresti essere sensibile verso tutti i bambini che hanno conosciuto una tragedia simile?
Il mondo è pieno di vittime innocenti...

Sei amato da una ragazza...
Daniele questo non è poco...è molto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma io la lascio nelle sue convinzioni sbagliate,manco avevo capito sto' giochetto...
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> ciao blu


Prego...e non sai come si ostinano nel far diventare vera una cosa falsa...ad un certo punto pur di farle contente...dici loro..ok è come dite voi...e allora loro sono tutte felici e si sfregolano le mani...e si dicono...visto è come dico io...ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn....ma lo sai che....pssss, pssss, psss...
Poi logico...Quibbel si innervosisce eh?

Se sapessi, illazioni, crimini, sospetti, ma vai a vedere eh?
Niente di tutto ciò esiste...


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prego...e non sai come si ostinano nel far diventare vera una cosa falsa...ad un certo punto pur di farle contente...dici loro..ok è come dite voi...e allora loro sono tutte felici e si sfregolano le mani...e si dicono...visto è come dico io...ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn....ma lo sai che....pssss, pssss, psss...
> Poi logico...Quibbel si innervosisce eh?
> 
> Se sapessi, illazioni, crimini, sospetti, ma vai a vedere eh?
> Niente di tutto ciò esiste...


l'admin non l'ho mai chiamato in causa perchè per me tutti hanno diritto di parola.
non è jesus/petrolini?
bene , non cambia nulla .
con questo piantala di fare il solito portinaio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'admin non l'ho mai chiamato in causa perchè per me tutti hanno diritto di parola.
> non è jesus/petrolini?
> bene , non cambia nulla .
> con questo piantala di fare il solito portinaio


Te la sei cercata.
E non sto scherzando.
E se anche fosse Jesus, o Petrolini o quel che vuole essere, 
a te non te ne deve importare.
Abbiamo un ospite che per distinguersi si firma blu.
E va ben così.

Te l'ho detta una te l'ho passata, due no.
Sempre a guardare la trave negli altri eh?
Guarda anche la pagliuzza nel tuo occhio qualche volta.

Tutti hanno diritto di parola eh?
Ma non è certo simpatico dare ad un ospite appellativi che non gli competono.

Vorrei vederti te al suo posto.
Entri in un forum...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

http://news.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html

Daniele leggiti questo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

io ringrazio il cielo che in un certo periodo della mia vita mi hanno consigliato di prendere psicofarmaci, perché ero arrivata a un punto che non mi volevo nemmeno più svegliare la mattina

e mi sono serviti, e tanto


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Quin.....non sapevo. 


Daniele, mi infilo nella discussione senza nulla aver letto e capendo a malapena il problema.

Pensavo che il nuovo lavoro ti avrebbe aiutato ad essere più sereno e invece, forse, sembra non aver avuto alcuna influenza sulle solite, e marcate, oscillazioni del tuo carattere.

Poco tempo fa annunciavi quella nuova assunzione, con orgoglio anche, come per dimostrare che tu potessi fare di più. Cosa succede? Perché il solito senso di fallimento? 

Non hai nulla da dimostrare agli altri. Dissi una volta che i tuoi toni per me non erano altro che l'espressione di un animo umano positivo, ed ora aggiungo anche buono.

No, non devi dimostrare nulla, devi solo fare quello in cui credi. Sei buono, cosa vuoi di più da te? Non sei un perdente solo perché credi che gli altri siano più furbi o migliori di te.

Sai perché non mi sono mai inserito nei tuoi post? Perché sapevo che quello non sei  tu.
Ti scrivo ora, sicuramente sbagliando, pensando di poterti dire finalmente quello che penso.

Non sei un perdente, hai le stesse possibilità degli altri. Guardali, non hanno molto di diverso da te e in molti sicuramente hanno meno di te. Credici o meno, è cosi.

Se hai paura o poca voglia di "combattere", sappi che ne hai tutte le ragioni, spesso investiamo le nostre energie inutilmente per delle vere ed inutili paranoie.

Ma stampatelo in testa, non devi sfogare il tuo senso di inadeguatezza pensando di dover affermarti mentre assumi un atteggiamento assolutista. Non è di questo che hai bisogno, tantomeno gli altri.

Come te, tutti hanno bisogno di sicurezze. Capisci ora perché spesso ti è toccato di fare il capro espiatorio qui? E tu ti sei sottoposto a tutto, confermando quanto dicevi "sull'offrirti" completamente.  Guardali gli altri. Non sono diversi da te. Qualcuno è più avanti, altri stanno dietro anche se preferisci non vederli, ma la strada è la stessa per tutti.

Io non ti ho apprezzato per il ruolo che hai pensato di acquisire qui nel forum, ma per quello che vi si nasconde dietro. Inizia a prenderne coscienza.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prego...e non sai come si ostinano nel far diventare vera una cosa falsa...ad un certo punto pur di farle contente...dici loro..ok è come dite voi...e allora loro sono tutte felici e si sfregolano le mani...e si dicono...visto è come dico io...ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn....ma lo sai che....pssss, pssss, psss...
> Poi logico...Quibbel si innervosisce eh?
> 
> Se sapessi, illazioni, crimini, sospetti, ma vai a vedere eh?
> Niente di tutto ciò esiste...


Ciao,

Premesso, che delle faccende vecchie non ne so niente … 
e non mi interessano … perché non influiscono … 

sai cosa mi sembra avvolte?
Che ti fai i film … o che continui con vecchie storie … 
Parli di “della nostra” e “vostra” parte … oltre che da te, non lo percepisco … 
Scrivi quell’assurda mail … che a sua volta la racconta pure … 
Ecc. ecc. 

Ora Minerva fa una supposizione … la esprime … non è così, punto. 

Conte … calmati … credo che sia tutto ok. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradusion:
> Non hai capito niente...
> 
> 
> ...


l'errore vero è quello di pensare alla depressione come ad un atteggiamento quando è una malattia.
ti permetteresti di inveire contro una persona che ha il cancro ?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2011)

Tempo fa arriva una signora, e dice dottore guardi.... il dottore la guarda e dice, com'è successo signora? e la signora risponde, mio marito mi ha fatto una puntura perchè stavo male.
Ora tutto è andato in suppurazione.... e le conseguenze della puntura non ve le descrivo che è meglio.
Da oggi niente più punture che dite ? 
E mentre scrivo quello sopra penso: madò e se prendo una pillola per il mal di testa e mi va di traverso e muoio ?

Passatemi questa esclamazione ragazzi: QUANTE CAZZATE CHE DICIAMO.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Affinché si dicano fesserie o cazzate, tanto per scherzare è un conto … 

Ma qua si tratta d’ignoranza e stigmatizzazione … 

sienne

ps: credo sia chiaro a cosa e a chi mi riferisco ...


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2011)

*OT*

Apro e chiudo la parentesi. Secondo me Blu sei femmina. Con Jesus ci sono abissali differenze sia di forma che di contenuto. Va bene che si cambia ma c'è un limite a tutto eh.


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...*Si, sono amato da una ragazza e da mia madre, ho amici che mi vogliono bene*, ma permane quel senso di inevitabiilità che esisteva dalla morte di mio padre e che è stato amplificato dalla grande presa per il sedere della mia ex verso di me.
> Mi sento solo, davvero tanto solo e la mia finzione inzia a farmi perdere, inizio ad essere noioso a me stesso!


Scusa Daniele ma... la tua ragazza chi ama? I tuoi amici a chi vogliono bene? Queste persone amano una persona che non esiste, una finzione, un inganno che stai portando avanti tu.. forse perchè non vuoi coinvolgerli nei tuoi abissi, ma forse un pò è perchè così è più facile per te, perchè loro potrebbero aiutarti- forse-, spronarti. Ogni giorno ti sentiresti forse in dovere di giustificare loro il perchè ti stai lasciando andare.

Tu non permetti alle persone più vicine a te di conoscerti davvero, non le coinvolgi nel tuo dolore, è vero, ma così non consenti loro di mostrarti che tu non sei solo disperazione. A volte non riusciamo a vedere le nostre qualità, persi come siamo nei nostri problemi, e si tende a non capire più la misura delle cose, a volte ad ingigantire provando ancora più malessere. Per questo è importante un confronto, fondamentale una condivisione.

Dovresti uscire allo scoperto e permettere loro di amarti davvero, con tutte le tue debolezze. 
Ci credo che ora ti senti solo...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele ma... la tua ragazza chi ama? I tuoi amici a chi vogliono bene? Queste persone amano una persona che non esiste, una finzione, un inganno che stai portando avanti tu.. forse perchè non vuoi coinvolgerli nei tuoi abissi, ma forse un pò è perchè così è più facile per te, perchè loro potrebbero aiutarti- forse-, spronarti. Ogni giorno ti sentiresti forse in dovere di giustificare loro il perchè ti stai lasciando andare.
> 
> Tu non permetti alle persone più vicine a te di conoscerti davvero, non le coinvolgi nel tuo dolore, è vero, ma così non consenti loro di mostrarti che tu non sei solo disperazione. A volte non riusciamo a vedere le nostre qualità, persi come siamo nei nostri problemi, e si tende a non capire più la misura delle cose, a volte ad ingigantire provando ancora più malessere. Per questo è importante un confronto, fondamentale una condivisione.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post... Daniele ascolta questa ragazza


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


Avrei altro da fare ma non resisto....

Danieleeeeeeeeeeeee...ma sei fuori??cosa sono questi discorsi???Sei giovane,appena laureato,hai trovato un lavoro,io sto impazzendo per aiutare una persona tua coetanea che non  lo trova,e sto imparando quanto sia difficile,non l'avrei immaginato.
Vivi in una bellissima citta',dove c'e'ul livello di vita ottimo,piu'avanti scrivi che non sei piu'single...cosa vuoi di piu'???
Quando sono arrivato ci siamo beccati di brutto,tu hai uno stile di vita lontanissimo dal mio.ma ti stimo e apprezzo lo stesso........daiiiiiiiiii non scrivere piu' robe similì........promettilo


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele, io non saprei davvero cosa consigliarti.
Abbiamo già parlato io e te attraverso i post, e non ho visto nessun appiglio... non so dirti altro che quello che ti dicono tutti...

Ma ti porto la mia esperienza, in umiltà. Io ho vissuto la depressione. Guardo te e cerco di ricordare come ero io... e che cosa mi ha permesso di uscirne. Non una non ben specificata "forza d'animo", non certo "le palle".
Credo che il primo piccolissimo passo, quello che mi ha permesso di fare tutti gli altri, sia stato il desiderio di provare una vita diversa, non fatta solo di disperazione e stanchezza mortale, e angoscia, e voglia di non svegliarmi più la mattina. 
Un piccolissimo pensiero, che *potesse* esistere una vita diversa per me. La fiducia, o meglio una speranza testarda, che un briciolo di allegria potesse ancora esistere da qualche parte.
Per me, poi, anche la pura determinazione a non darla vinta ad "altri", a quelli che avevano contribuito al mio stato.  Io sono una persona ostinata 

Ma il passo fondamentale, è stato quello di dare un'altra possibilità alla vita.
Io ero in uno stato in cui non riuscivo più nè a ridere nè a piangere, ogni sentimento era stato strappato via. 
Ma tu, Daniele, prova, per noi qui che ti sopportiamo , la prima volta che vivi un momento di relativa serenità o allegria, prova ad aggrappartici e a desiderare che quelle sensazioni diventino la tua vita sempre... è possibile, davvero!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, io non saprei davvero cosa consigliarti.
> Abbiamo già parlato io e te attraverso i post, e non ho visto nessun appiglio... non so dirti altro che quello che ti dicono tutti...
> 
> Ma ti porto la mia esperienza, in umiltà. Io ho vissuto la depressione. Guardo te e cerco di ricordare come ero io... e che cosa mi ha permesso di uscirne. Non una non ben specificata "forza d'animo", non certo "le palle".
> ...


 :up:

E poi la vita è bella, è una banalità ma tant'è... In mezzo a tutto il resto ci sono sempre della cose bellissime da vivere.

La felicità la trovi evitando le cose che ti fanno soffrire, basta riconoscerle.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E poi la vita è bella, è una banalità ma tant'è... In mezzo a tutto il resto ci sono sempre della cose bellissime da vivere.
> 
> La felicità la trovi evitando le cose che ti fanno soffrire, basta riconoscerle.


Ehm... dal mio punto di vista non è esattamente così semplice, ma insomma, potrei dire che la vita *può* essere bella


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... dal mio punto di vista non è esattamente così semplice, ma insomma, potrei dire che la vita *può* essere bella


Si, il fatto che per me sia principalmente positiva non mi mette nella posizione di comprendere.

Ho un rifiuto netto però se sono costretto a pensare che non vi sia d'uscita.


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> La felicità la trovi evitando le cose che ti fanno soffrire, basta riconoscerle.


Già, così  a furia di evitarle diventano sempre più grandi e difficili da gestire. No, non vanno evitate. Bisognerebbe semplicemente riconoscerle e capire che la vita è fatta di gioia e di dolore. E' una questione di accettazione. Il che non significa rassegnazione però.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Già, così  a furia di evitarle diventano sempre più grandi e difficili da gestire. No, non vanno evitate. Bisognerebbe semplicemente riconoscerle e capire che la vita è fatta di gioia e di dolore. E' una questione di accettazione. Il che non significa rassegnazione però.


Questo è validissimo in situazioni di normalità psicologica. Dolore e gioia, sofferenza e felicità. E' la vita.
Quando entra in ballo la depressione, è un altro paio di maniche però. In quel caso la percezione che si ha delle cose è diversa, il modo in cui si sentono le cose. 
Io di quel periodo ricordo sempre con un brivido il senso di spossatezza e oppressione, e la sensazione di ineluttabilità. E' quello che porta poi, in casi estremi, al suicidio.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Si, il fatto che per me sia principalmente positiva non mi mette nella posizione di comprendere.
> 
> *Ho un rifiuto netto però se sono costretto a pensare che non vi sia d'uscita*.


E' proprio il problema della depressione. Non riesci più a vedere una via d'uscita.


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo è validissimo in situazioni di normalità psicologica. Dolore e gioia, sofferenza e felicità. E' la vita.
> Quando entra in ballo la depressione, è un altro paio di maniche però. In quel caso la percezione che si ha delle cose è diversa, il modo in cui si sentono le cose.
> Io di quel periodo ricordo sempre con un brivido il senso di spossatezza e oppressione, e la sensazione di ineluttabilità. E' quello che porta poi, in casi estremi, al suicidio.


Lo so. Stare dentro una stanza senza porte e senza finestre. Ma di solito una causa c'è, e va oltre il male di vivere.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so. Stare dentro una stanza senza porte e senza finestre. Ma di solito una causa c'è, e va oltre il male di vivere.


Hai ragione. In genere c'è una causa scatenante, un periodo di incubazione che ti spezza le forze.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

ma la causa scatenante innesca quello che era già predisposizione psicologica e chimica (purtroppo).


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Ottobre 2011)

Caro Daniele, il Tuo disagio, difficoltà, il dolore, l'impossibilità di tirare un respiro profondo si percepiscono vivamente. non ho ricette da suggerirti putroppo. la vita mi ha regalato tutto, anche un bellissimo bimbo disabile. ho avuto veramente tutto dalla vita - tutto fatto con le mie mani, con la mia testa, il mio corpo. ho visto, ho viaggiato ho sofferto. spesso penso cosa potrei provare se in modo veloce o lento una malattia o un altro evento mi portasse via. ringrazierei. ringrazierei per il fatto di essere stato amato dalla mia famiglia, ringrazierei per aver avuto a fianco mia moglie e i miei figli, ringrazierei per la sensibilità che mi è stata donata. tutti quo ti hanno detto cosa è la vita, quanto possa essere meravigliosa e triste ma... la tua solitudine si percepisce, così come il fatto che non ti senti capito e vittima di ingiustizie e torti che è inoppugnabile che tu abbia subito. lo so che è complicato, difficile e a volte contro natura ma cerca di rispondere a tutto questo con gesti di amore, anche piccoli, che rappresentano amore, in primis, nei tuoi confronti. aiuta un anziano ad attraversare la strada, sorridi a un bimbo che ti guarda incuriosito, fai passare una donna davanti al supermarket. in una parola "metti in circolo il Tuo amore....". lo so può essere banale, anche stupido ciò che ti dico ma concentrarsi troppo sulle mancanze degli altri (che indubbiamente ci sono) non ti aiuterà, mai. contribuisci Tu a rendere il mondo che ti sta accanto migliore, attraverso queste piccole cose ti sentirai meglio e potrai avere un atteggiamento nuovo nei confronti degli altri. ciò non significa dimenticare ciò che è stato, gli eventi traumatici che hai subito, quelli fanno parte del tuo bagaglio, del tuo "zaino" ma, con il tempo, fa in modo che siano degli alleati potenti per ciò che ti aspetta...è la tua esperienza, sei tu, ma non lasciare che essa condizioni irrimediabilmente il tuo futuro, può anche essere giusto arrabbiarsi, ma posi si deve scendere a compromessi con il dolore e trovare un accordo con esso. E' complicato ma imprescindibnile. ho pensato molto prima di scrivere, il tuo disagio è di una dimensione così intima e privata che è difficile poter dire cose senza sconfinare nel banale e nello scontato... un caro saluto

riccardo


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Già, così  a furia di evitarle diventano sempre più grandi e difficili da gestire.* No, non vanno evitate. *Bisognerebbe semplicemente riconoscerle e capire che la vita è fatta di gioia e di dolore. E' una questione di accettazione. Il che non significa rassegnazione però.



Vanno attraversate, senza pieta', nella gioia e nel dolore ... questo E' Vivere (almeno per me).

La vita e' una sfida continua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... dal mio punto di vista non è esattamente così semplice, ma insomma, potrei dire che la vita *può* essere bella


La vita può essere tante cose, la vita è possibilità, rinunciare alla vita significa rinunciare ad ogni possibilità.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Premesso, che delle faccende vecchie non ne so niente …
> e non mi interessano … perché non influiscono …
> ...


Ma sono calmissimo eh? Se tu mi conoscessi, vedresti solo uno che si spancia dalle risate eh?
Ecco direi che io leggo le sue supposizioni, come insinuazioni.
Problema mio eh?

Ma ho scritto in senso ironico...
Vedi su questi castelli di carte ci si sguazzava un tempo...

E a me quelle cose fecero pensare moltissimo a quella bellissima storia del mago di oz...
Andarono a vedere...e come era la faccendina del mago di oz?

Certo che è tutto ok eh?
Mai stato meglio di così!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Apro e chiudo la parentesi. Secondo me Blu sei femmina. Con Jesus ci sono abissali differenze sia di forma che di contenuto. Va bene che si cambia ma c'è un limite a tutto eh.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
VIsto Sienne? Adesso la macchina è partita...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Secondo me blu...è Alce Veloce...è tanto tempo che non scrive qui...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele ma... la tua ragazza chi ama? I tuoi amici a chi vogliono bene? Queste persone amano una persona che non esiste, una finzione, un inganno che stai portando avanti tu.. forse perchè non vuoi coinvolgerli nei tuoi abissi, ma forse un pò è perchè così è più facile per te, perchè loro potrebbero aiutarti- forse-, spronarti. Ogni giorno ti sentiresti forse in dovere di giustificare loro il perchè ti stai lasciando andare.
> 
> Tu non permetti alle persone più vicine a te di conoscerti davvero, non le coinvolgi nel tuo dolore, è vero, ma così non consenti loro di mostrarti che tu non sei solo disperazione. A volte non riusciamo a vedere le nostre qualità, persi come siamo nei nostri problemi, e si tende a non capire più la misura delle cose, a volte ad ingigantire provando ancora più malessere. Per questo è importante un confronto, fondamentale una condivisione.
> 
> ...


Brava Lostris...
Ah che simpatica sta nuova utente...
Lostris è la figlia del perfido nobile Intef, bellissima e saggia. Innamorata fin da piccolissima del giovane Tanus Harrab, è costretta a sacrificare il suo amore per sposare il faraone Mamose. Ma grazie al suo schiavo Taita, Lostris riesce a superare le difficoltà che le si parano davanti. È madre del principe ereditario dell'Egitto, Memnone, poi Tamose e delle due principesse nate durante il viaggio verso la confluenza del Nilo Bianco e di quello Azzurro, Tehuti e Bakatha.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Avrei altro da fare ma non resisto....
> 
> Danieleeeeeeeeeeeee...ma sei fuori??cosa sono questi discorsi???Sei giovane,appena laureato,hai trovato un lavoro,io sto impazzendo per aiutare una persona tua coetanea che non  lo trova,e sto imparando quanto sia difficile,non l'avrei immaginato.
> Vivi in una bellissima citta',dove c'e'ul livello di vita ottimo,piu'avanti scrivi che non sei piu'single...cosa vuoi di piu'???
> Quando sono arrivato ci siamo beccati di brutto,tu hai uno stile di vita lontanissimo dal mio.ma ti stimo e apprezzo lo stesso........daiiiiiiiiii non scrivere piu' robe similì........promettilo


Amico mio...
Secondo me Daniele...dovrebbe stare una settimana con te...
E avverebbe questo...XD...
[video=youtube;nSD4tKParOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSD4tKParOo[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava Lostris...
> Ah che simpatica sta nuova utente...
> Lostris è la figlia del perfido nobile Intef, bellissima e saggia. Innamorata fin da piccolissima del giovane Tanus Harrab, è costretta a sacrificare il suo amore per sposare il faraone Mamose. Ma grazie al suo schiavo Taita, Lostris riesce a superare le difficoltà che le si parano davanti. È madre del principe ereditario dell'Egitto, Memnone, poi Tamose e delle due principesse nate durante il viaggio verso la confluenza del Nilo Bianco e di quello Azzurro, Tehuti e Bakatha.


Hai fatto copia e incolla da wikipedia, ammettilo




O sei Roberto Giacobbo?





:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Hai fatto copia e incolla da wikipedia, ammettilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No vero ho copiato da Wiki...hai ragione dovevo essere più corretto...
Era un mio modo per dire a Lostris che apprezzo molto quello che scrive e il suo essere qui.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No vero ho copiato da Wiki...hai ragione dovevo essere più corretto...
> Era un mio modo per dire a Lostris che apprezzo molto quello che scrive e il suo essere qui.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' proprio il problema della depressione. Non riesci più a vedere una via d'uscita.


Se la strada c'è, auguro a Daniele che ne venga fuori nel migliore dei modi. Altro non saprei aggiungere.

La propria vita non può cambiare radicalmente, restiamo sostanzialmente quello che siamo. Bisogna vivere con i propri mezzi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se la strada c'è, auguro a Daniele che ne venga fuori nel migliore dei modi. Altro non saprei aggiungere.
> 
> *La propria vita non può cambiare radicalmente, restiamo sostanzialmente quello che siamo. Bisogna vivere con i propri mezzi*.


Non so, ma questa frase mi ha messo tristezza.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so, ma questa frase mi ha messo tristezza.


Perchè Ultimo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perchè Ultimo?


Non so, ha un che di... ineluttabile?

Cioè che qualcosa sia già scritto, e che i nostri sforzi siano inutili,
perchè il nostro destino è quello che noi siamo.

Io non ci credo al destino... al fato magari.
Ma non credo che quando veniamo al mondo siamo predestinati a qualcosa.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

A me invece a fatto riflettere e non sono d’accordo … 
Non siamo statici … 
I miei mezzi non sono gli stessi di dieci anni fa … 
L’essere umano è dotato di sviluppare delle strategie, 
per affrontare le situazioni … 

Purtroppo la persona depressa no, ma ciò non è dovuto 
al limite dei propri mezzi … 
ma perché i propri mezzi non funzionano bene … 

sienne


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so, ha un che di... ineluttabile?
> 
> Cioè che qualcosa sia già scritto, e che i nostri sforzi siano inutili,
> perchè il nostro destino è quello che noi siamo.
> ...


Forse sono stato pesante....ma principalmente auguravo a Daniele di trovare la strada per migliorarsi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse sono stato pesante....ma principalmente auguravo a Daniele di trovare la strada per migliorarsi.


Certo, questo è quello che gli auguriamo tutti.


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No vero ho copiato da Wiki...hai ragione dovevo essere più corretto...
> Era un mio modo per dire a Lostris che apprezzo molto quello che scrive e il suo essere qui.


 Ma graziee..
ah ah.. in effetti la tua descrizione era molto.. enciclopedica!
Mi è piaciuto il libro Il Dio del fiume, per quello il nick.
Anche se una mia amica divoratrice di libri lo giudica spietatamente 'un Harmony per il pubblico maschile'.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che forse sei troppo severo con te stesso?
> 
> Ti volevo dire un'altra cosa sai l'ho qui sul gozzo da giorni.
> *Secondo  l'odio verso una persona che si è amata è una forma d'amore.
> ...


Ti quoto alla grande. E' ancora amore.
La mia ex (uso il termine ex per chiarire chi fosse) che si prostituiva l'ho odiata, ma in fondo la amavo ancora. Dopo qualche anno l'odio è scomparso. Mi è del tutto indifferente. E anche dopo averla rivista casualmente per la strada. Nulla, zero. E' sparito l'amore, è sparito l'odio. E' indifferenza. Non mi interessa più. So anche che non mi interesserà più. Ma non sono io che decido. E' il tempo, solo il tempo, più o meno lungo a seconda di una moltitudine di fattori.
Ora sono nella fase in cui provo rancore e odio verso l'ultima. Ma la realtà (lo so) è che mi manca. E so anche che poi subentrerà di nuovo indifferenza.
Anche se è una indifferenza particolare quella che so io posso provare. Indifferenza sì, ma sotto sotto sperare che se la passi male. Perchè è giusto così.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti quoto alla grande. E' ancora amore.
> La mia ex (uso il termine ex per chiarire chi fosse) che si prostituiva l'ho odiata, ma in fondo la amavo ancora. Dopo qualche anno l'odio è scomparso. Mi è del tutto indifferente. E anche dopo averla rivista casualmente per la strada. Nulla, zero. E' sparito l'amore, è sparito l'odio. E' indifferenza. Non mi interessa più. So anche che non mi interesserà più. Ma non sono io che decido. *E' il tempo, solo il tempo*, più o meno lungo a seconda di una moltitudine di fattori.
> Ora sono nella fase in cui provo rancore e odio verso l'ultima. Ma la realtà (lo so) è che mi manca. E so anche che poi subentrerà di nuovo indifferenza.
> Anche se è una indifferenza particolare quella che so io posso provare. Indifferenza sì, ma sotto sotto sperare che se la passi male. Perchè è giusto così.



Il Signor Tempo :up: Tempo=Time, mio Grande alleato non mi ha mai delusa: Time is on my side 



[video=youtube;muF73GiqXoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muF73GiqXoE&feature=related[/video]


*

Il tempo è il più saggio dei consiglieri. *
(Plutarco)


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

si è vero … il tempo guarisce tante cose … 

ma per quanto riguarda la depressione … 

purtroppo, più tempo passa senza guarirla, 
più si va in contro ad una corneificazione …

sienne


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma graziee..
> ah ah.. in effetti la tua descrizione era molto.. enciclopedica!
> Mi è piaciuto il libro Il Dio del fiume, per quello il nick.
> Anche se una mia amica divoratrice di libri lo giudica spietatamente 'un Harmony per il pubblico maschile'.. :mrgreen:


Io quoto la tua amica :sonar:


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io quoto la tua amica :sonar:



 Nuuuuuu


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nuuuuuu


Eh mi dispiace ma Wilbur Smith proprio non mi piace


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh mi dispiace ma Wilbur Smith proprio non mi piace


 si beh, non è che sia il mio scrittore preferito, ho letto solo quello!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si è vero … il tempo guarisce tante cose …
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAAH...scusami sono cappotato...avevo letto cornificazione...
Scusami...ahahahaah...ahahahaha...
Ciao bacino...AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Odio/ Amore*



Andy ha detto:


> Ti quoto alla grande. E' ancora amore.
> La mia ex (uso il termine ex per chiarire chi fosse) che si prostituiva l'ho odiata, ma in fondo la amavo ancora. Dopo qualche anno l'odio è scomparso. Mi è del tutto indifferente. E anche dopo averla rivista casualmente per la strada. Nulla, zero. E' sparito l'amore, è sparito l'odio. E' indifferenza. Non mi interessa più. So anche che non mi interesserà più. Ma non sono io che decido. E' il tempo, solo il tempo, più o meno lungo a seconda di una moltitudine di fattori.
> Ora sono nella fase in cui provo rancore e odio verso l'ultima. Ma la realtà (lo so) è che mi manca. E so anche che poi subentrerà di nuovo indifferenza.
> Anche se è una indifferenza particolare quella che so io posso provare. Indifferenza sì, ma sotto sotto sperare che se la passi male. Perchè è giusto così.



O che capisca che ha perso una pesona che l'amava veramente tanto ;-) 


ciao blu


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O che capisca che ha perso una pesona che l'amava veramente tanto ;-)
> 
> 
> ciao blu


Lo spero, almeno saprei che qualcosa di buono l'ho fatto, io.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo spero, almeno saprei che qualcosa di buono l'ho fatto, io.


Andy hai poi guardato il film/documento?


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andy hai poi guardato il film/documento?


No, mi spiace. Siccome è lungo... poi ieri sera mi sono fatto un filotto a FIFA 12, e stasera c'è l'Italia


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, mi spiace. Siccome è lungo... poi ieri sera mi sono fatto un filotto a FIFA 12, e stasera c'è l'Italia



:incazzato::incazzato:

Trova il tempo, e' molto interessante ​


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Secondo me*



Andy ha detto:


> Lo spero, almeno saprei che qualcosa di buono l'ho fatto, io.


Andy una persona che è stata amata tanto si innamora di quel sentimento speciale,di quel sentimento che sa far diventare unici,forti.
Ma onestamente non è cosi' importante di come stia lei/lui  chicchessia.
La cosa piu' bella è sapere che prima di chiudere quella porta e di buttare la chiave,tu eri li,con tutto il tuo cuore con tutta la tua voglia di "costruire" qualcosa di fantastico.
Questo secondo me è il bello,questo divrebbe rendere fieri!!!


Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Trova il tempo, e' molto interessante ​



Appena posso lo gurdero' pure io,consigliato con tanto entusiamo !!!


Ciao Ragazza ;-)


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Andy una persona che è stata amata tanto si innamora di quel sentimento speciale,di quel sentimento che sa far diventare unici,forti.
> Ma onestamente non è cosi' importante di come stia lei/lui  chicchessia.
> *La cosa piu' bella è sapere che prima di chiudere quella porta e di buttare la chiave,tu eri li,con tutto il tuo cuore con tutta la tua voglia di "costruire" qualcosa di fantastico.*
> Questo secondo me è il bello,questo divrebbe rendere fieri!!!
> ...


Sai, infatti penso molto a come mi sono comportato io dall'inizio. Lei ha capito che provavo un sentimento e che ho dato tanto. Questo infatti mi fa stare meglio, quando ci penso.
Anche se alla fine l'ho accusata di essere falsa e di avere detto cose non vere (ma per smuovere le acque e capire i suoi atteggiamenti), per cui forse ha davvero provato risentimento per quell'ultima fase con me.
Ma per me non conta, è stata una mia reazione, anche molto innocua. Quello che contava davvero lei lo sapeva, e so di avere fatto tutto quello che potevo, e bene


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche se alla fine l'ho accusata di essere falsa e di avere detto cose non vere (ma per smuovere le acque e capire i suoi atteggiamenti)





Bhe' sfogarsi quando si e' incazzati penso che sia salutare e' uno sfogo,fa si che tutta la rabbia non rimanga dentro.
Mettiamola cosi' è una sorta di difesa del nostro stupendo corpo.


ciao blu


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhe' sfogarsi quando si e' incazzati penso che sia salutare e' uno sfogo,fa si che tutta la rabbia non rimanga dentro.
> Mettiamola cosi' è una sorta di difesa del nostro stupendo corpo.
> 
> 
> ciao blu


Dalle sue parole, lei mi ha segnato per le cose che ho detto: che è falsa, che aveva tanti amichetti maschi a me ignoti, che mi ha tradito, che mi ha preso in giro e così via. Tutto vero nei fatti.
Io non ci credo che mi ha segnato per quelle parole. Ero segnato da tempo, così, senza motivo...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appena posso lo gurdero' pure io,consigliato con tanto entusiamo !!!
> 
> 
> Ciao Ragazza ;-)



Ciao BLU :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Esatto*



Andy ha detto:


> Dalle sue parole, lei mi ha segnato per le cose che ho detto: che è falsa, che aveva tanti amichetti maschi a me ignoti, che mi ha tradito, che mi ha preso in giro e così via. Tutto vero nei fatti.
> Io non ci credo che mi ha segnato per quelle parole. Ero segnato da tempo, così, senza motivo...




Tutte balle,è che ha preso la palla al balzo e si è attaccata alla prima...
Si ma ora si attacca al bip bip ;-)



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*A òòòò*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutte balle,è che ha preso la palla al balzo e si è attaccata alla prima...
> Si ma ora si attacca al bip bip ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Andy
Nel senso metaforico della cosa he,cioe' ogni lasciata è persa !


Pero' forse ,pensandoci bene...

Ciao Andy ;-)

blu


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Andy
> Nel senso metaforico della cosa he,cioe' ogni lasciata è persa !
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio così


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Parola magica*



Andy ha detto:


> Meglio così



MAEGLIO COSI',MEGLIO COSI',MEGLIO COSI'.MEGLIO COSI',MEGLIO COSI' MEGLIO COSI',MEGLIO COSI'.



E' un mantra stupendo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ciao blu


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2011)

Che dire, purtroppo di batoste nella mia vita ne ho prese tante ed ogni volta con sforzi immani mi sono tirato su dando agli altri amore e comprensione. Quella ragazza là era conscia del mio passato e che non avrei retto ancora una batosta nel mio intimo, non nella scorza esterna, ma dall'interno, lei pur sapendolo ha preferito prendere la strada corta e cercare di uccidermi (chi fa una azione che sa che porterà alla morte di una persona è un assassino), piuttosto che capire che certe cose pretendono un tempo e delle parole giuste.
Adesso vivo nel terrore degli altri, questa è la pura verità.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2011)

*Ciao Daniele*

Avresti preferito avere una donna al tuo fianco sacrificata dal tuo dolore passato?
O preferisci una donna che sta al tuo fianco perche' ti adora ?

Guarda io non so cosa faccio in questo forum o forse si,cerco di capire.Non mi sento ne' parte e non mi sento di parte.
Il tradimento e' una parolona troppo grossa da studiare e da comprendere cosi' su due piedi.
Per quanto mi riguarda,penso che il tradimento fatto ad una persona ,indipendentemente da cio' che prova questa persona per noi,è un senso di inadeguatezza morale,si,un qualcosa che soffoca l'anima sporcandola e inquinandola,la rende debole.
Difatti puo' essere considerata una debolezza.
Parlo per me,tradire,non mi darebbe ricchezza,anzi mi distruggerebbe moralmente,piu' di un tradimento subito,che,dopo la delusione,la rabbia (pochissima),la gelosia(tantissima)non andrebbe ad intaccarmi piu' di tanto...
Essere traditi immagino sia una bella botta,ma penso che questa musata non mi danneggerebbe piu' di tanto,anzi forse verrebbe fuori quella parte piu' indipendente di me che darebbe stimoli alla persona che è arrivata a farmi le cornaccia ;-)
Ma a quel punto una parte di me sarebbe gia in volo verso cieli(he he he fate i bravi ho detto cieli e penso cieli ;-) piu' puliti e soltanto il richiamo del vero Amore potrebbe riuscir a riportarla a se.
Nel tuo caso posso comprendere il tuo aggrapparti ad una persona,ma,come dicono alcuni su questo forum non è un amore sano e forse non è neppure amore ma bisogno di amare e sentirsi amato da chi si è "scelto/capitato" di amare.
Essere soli talvolta acceca e pur di non rimanerci ci si ritrova a pensar che la prima persona che passa e ti sorride sia speciale,piu' speciale di te stesso.
A questo punto io ti chiedo sei cosi' sicuro da aver amato quella la'?


Ciao Mari' :-D

da blu


----------



## lemon (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogggi ci ho ripensato, da solo in macchina al ritorno dal lavoro e nonostante io abbia adesso tutto quello che avevo un tempo, mi rendo conto che l'esperienza vissuta mi ha segnato così duramente da sconvolgere la mia scala di valori.
> Mi chiedo, come far pagare questa cosa orribile a chi me lo ha fatto? Mi da sui nervi di essere sempre io pagare il conto degli altri ed ora mi sono decisamente rotto i coglioni.


Daniele! Guarda uin attimo fuori da te e se non riesci a farlo corri subito da uno psichiatra! Non sei sempre tu a pagare il conto degli altri ed è così facile da capire mentre leggi storie ben più orribili della tua (e non parlo dei tradimenti soltanto). Dai, ma che è questa roba orribile che leggo al primo log (di utente sconosciuta ma che si ricorda di te)?


----------



## Papero (9 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;9qw3nCvFZK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3nCvFZK0[/video]


----------



## Andy (9 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Essere soli talvolta acceca e pur di non rimanerci ci si ritrova a pensar che la prima persona che passa e ti sorride sia speciale,piu' speciale di te stesso.*
> A questo punto io ti chiedo sei cosi' sicuro da aver amato quella la'?
> 
> 
> ...


Che bella frase. E tante persone vivono così


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avresti preferito avere una donna al tuo fianco sacrificata dal tuo dolore passato?
> O preferisci una donna che sta al tuo fianco perche' ti adora ?
> 
> Guarda io non so cosa faccio in questo forum o forse si,cerco di capire.Non mi sento ne' parte e non mi sento di parte.
> ...





:up:

Ciao BLU  ​


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Vorrei non averla mai conosciuto, avrei voluto che nel caso si prendesse le responsabilità delle sue azioni e non dando su di me il peso di quello che mi doveva. AVrei voluto essere quello di un tempo, avrei non voluto essere usato per la morte di suo nonno e buttato via come un kleenex, sono un essere umano con qualche sentimento anche io, non solo quella baldracca.


----------



## elena_ (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vorrei non averla mai conosciuto, avrei voluto che nel caso si prendesse le responsabilità delle sue azioni e non dando su di me il peso di quello che mi doveva. AVrei voluto essere quello di un tempo, avrei non voluto essere usato per la morte di suo nonno e buttato via come un kleenex, sono un essere umano con qualche sentimento anche io, non solo quella baldracca.


Daniele, quel peso lo senti solo tu, lo vedi solo tu, ed è solo nella tua testa. Tu sei ancora legato a lei, al suo ricordo, perché nei suoi confronti provi odio e rabbia, invece che indifferenza. Ma perché non riesci a capirlo? Devi andare oltre, oltre ...


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2011)

Purtroppo, non si può comandare certe cose, l'indifferenza non è la naturale successione dei fatti, quando c'è una profonda ingiustizia legata a violenza l'indifferenza anzi, diventa una cosa improbabile. Andare oltre è riuscire prima a sistemare tutto e quindi poter andare avanti, è come pretendere di far andare avanti una macchina che ha la testa andata, prima c'è bisogno di sistemare la testata del motore...e dopo potrà ripartire per bene. Io sono come una macchina acciaccata che avanza con una velocità riddottissima e che nessuno considera che potrebbe avere un problema.


----------

